# Pokemon Gaming Department Mafia Game: Pokect Monsters:Battle Royale [Game Thread]



## Hero (Mar 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Gaming Department Mafia Game: Pocket Monsters:Battle Royale [Game Thread]*

*Welcome to the:
Pokemon Gaming Department Mafia Game: Pocket Monsters:Battle Royale*
​
*Thanks to Frango and Kagura for the banner *​*Rules of the DAY PHASE:
 This is the time of phase, where people are allowed to post and discuss who could potentially be the one's posing as the threat. 
 Voting also takes place in this time of phase, you can post here to nominate who you think are the prime suspects. However, you don't always have to vote if you contribute to the discussion. 
 If you are voting, please use this format: [VOTE LYNCH XXXX] - 'XXXX' being the player you want to vote. Make sure the vote is bolded and in CAPITAL LETTERS. 
 Day-Phases last approximately 24 hours - no more, no less. If you miss that time to vote, im afraid the game carries on without you. The only time it does not last 24 hours, is if I get a majourity of votes for the same person, in which I will I start the next phase sooner than normal. 
 If you are inactive for two consecutive Day-phases, you will be Mod-killed. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​*

Rules of the NIGHT PHASE:
 NO posting in the night phase. If you break these rules, you will instantly be booted out of the game - if it's accidental, then immediately delete that post. 
 During the night-phase, the Mafia's leader will send the gamehost, his mafia's actions and who they will kill. Nobody but the Mafia Leader should send the actions. This is also the time of phase where players with specified roles will send their actions also to the gamehost. 
 If I don't receive this PM, im afraid no actions will be made in the night-phase and the game will continue. 
 Night-phases also last approximately 24 hours. Only if I receive all actions made by the players with specific roles, will I advance the game into the next phase. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
Miscellaneous rules:
 Please, if you are unsure about the functions of the game, refer to here. 
 DO NOT discuss about the game outside of this thread, unless you are Mafia or Kirigakure. I don't want to see VM's asking to role reveal, nor do I want people posting images to reveal other peoples roles and ruin the game. Please note, that if this does happen, you will be banned from future games. ​ 
If Staraptor lets you know who she is, you are not allowed to PM her under any circumstance. You are not a gambler. She is. If you are caught, you will be mod-killed and banned from future games. 
 If you are dead, DO NOT You will be punished the same as if caught cheating. I will find out, don't think you can secretly cheat behind my back. think it's ok to help others in the game out. 
 Inactivity will not be tolerated. Please make sure you note that. There are many people who wanted to play but couldn't due to the player limit - so don't take advantage of that privilege. If you do not post in this thread for two consecutive day phases, you will be mod-killed. If you have a specific reason as to why you will be inactive, please PM me so that I will consider not Mod-killing you. 
 If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me. 
 If I too, are inactive, then I will post in this thread a notifier, and I will hand over the game to someone who can continue it (This is unlikely though). 
 Fandom does not reflect on a players role. If a person you know, absolutely adores a character; that doesn't necessarily mean that they have that characters role. A little advice to you guys, if you have this sort of gaming mentality, then you will not make it far. I garuntee you.
 Players with special ability roles that end up ModKilled, will have their role's effect NULLED after it. ​ 
Follow all these rules; then you will be fine.​ 
No role revealing or hinting.​ 
If someone does a fake role reveal I will ignore it. It would be suicide if someone does anyway since they are telling the townies that they are lying so no one sane will do it like that.​ 
I will be absolute in this. No wavering or anything or giving one last chance or one more chance. If I allow certain stuff others will follow. ​ 
For example, a cop instead can name player but he can't say trust me I'm a cop or this is my list I worked at night. Not allowed.​ 
Instead a cop could go I suspect him and him. That should be ok since he is not hinting at his role.​*​ 

*Roles*​ 
*Pokemon League*​ 
*Ditto [CopyCat]  Ditto the transform pokemon has the ability to copy other pokemon moves. He can (not mandatory) send a name to the game master per night and replace his current ability for that player's ability. He can copy anyone in the game and store up different abilities*

*Chansey [Medic] - She has the ability to heal other pokemon. She can protect a player per night.*

*Octillery [Vigilante] - With his newly acquired sniper, Octillery can kill a player per night.*


*Staraptor [Gambler]  Staraptors selfless move brave bird, allows her to send a name to the game master per night, and that player will be aware of her existence. *

*Snorlax [Role-Blocker]  Snorlaxs huge size allows him to block any player's action per night. If he role-blocks the same player twice in a row, that player will lose his power.*


*Luxray [Cop/Vigil] - With his x-ray vision he can send a name to the game master and find out if that player is innocent or not.*

*Arcanine [Deputy Cop/Vigil] - As soon Luxray dies, she gains his powers.*

*Cacturne [Bonder] - If Cacturne is attacked by the Mafia or Independents, that player will also die. *

*Lopunny [Reviver] - She will be able to revive a fainted player, however once used, she will die.*

*Electrode [Mad-Pokemon]  The ball pokemon Electrode is honing his explosion move. If killed, it will be activated and will last 24 hours before detonation or until 3 players sacrifice their lives. If that doesn't happen the bomb will consume everything surrounding it including 5 unfortunate and random pokemon lives. If Electrode is killed /lynched before the bomb is switched on, the bomb will also activate.*

*Mew [Bullet Proof  Pokemon League Saviour]  Cant be killed during the day or night. Lynching will only kill him or if he is seduced and sacrificed.*

*Kecleon [Color Change]  He can avoid being killed during the night phase. However this cant be done consecutively *

*Zangoose [Brawler] - This guy won't go down without a fight. When Zangooseis night killed, the person to attack him also dies. When Zangoose is voted down during the day phase, the last person to vote for him also dies.*

*Generic Pokemon - No ability*





*Battle Frontier Mafia Faction*​ 
*Spinda [Ditz Serial Killer] - Spinda doesn't know what is her purpose in the plot, and like a clueless idiot she can send a name to the game master per night, and that player will be either investigated, role-blocked, killed, or protected.*

*Pikachu [Sacrificer]  If the serial killer is targeted, Pikachu has no choice but to give his life. *

*Mewtwo [Serial Killer/Janitor] He can kill 2 players every other day. Once they are killed, he can hide their role.*

*Sentret [Coward]  Sentret can hide behind a player each night. Any action that is used against her will be placed on the player she is hiding behind.*

*Celebi [Time Travler]  With her abilities to alter time, Celebi can either go to the past or future to avoid being killed during the day/night phase. She can also do this to save her teammates. She can use this every other phase*

*Azumarill [Eavesdropper] - With her superb sense of hearing, Azumarill can snoop on a players night actions. She will not be told their role but only what they did that night.*

*Eevee [Unstable] - With its unstable DNA, Eevee is able to take on different forms each with different powers. They can only be used once.*
*Flareon - Back up leader (When Mewtwo dies, Flareon will take up Mewtwo's powers. Only to be used in Mewtwo's death)*
*Glaceon - Roleblock*
*Leafeon - Protection of itself*
*Umbreon - Night kill*
*Espeon - Day kill*
*Vaporeon - Protect a teammate*
*Jolteon - Investigator*

*Seviper [Constrictor] - Restricting all movements with it's slender body, Seviper can stop one player from acting each night phase.*

*Shedninja [Wonder Guard] - Can only be killed by his weakness. For example Arcanine.*





*Team Plasma Mafia Faction*​ 
*Mincinno [GodFather] - Mincinno, the leader of team plasma and the most dreaful enemy of the pokemon league is the leader of team plasma and can control all its actions. He can control other Mafiosos Actions as well he can send 1 of them to attack other players during the night phase. He appears Innocent to Investigations and to the Cops.*


*Baibanira [Double Headed] - He is the toughest player in the Mafia. With his two heads, he needs to be killed twice before dying, or he can kill another converted Mafioso and steal his head and gain another life. This ability only works once per game. *

*Jigglypuff [Opera Diva] With her soothing lullaby, during the day Jigglypuff can put a player to sleep thus silencing them for the entire day phase.*

*Desukan [Puppeteer] - Desukan can use one of the converted mafiosos as a puppet and kill him to survive to a lynch. This ability only works once per game.*

*Spiritomb [Immortal] - Spiritomb can only die through lynching or be killed by the bomb, and once Mincinno is dead, he gains his powers.*

*Nosepass [Role Blocker] - With her rocks she can roll block another players action per night.*

*Zoroark [Illusion]  Zoroark will send a name to the gamemaster every night(optional) and acquire the role of a townie or independent. During the day phase, instead of being mafia, he is now the role he is impersonating. The person who he is impersonating however is silent and cannot vote or speak that phase. When investigated by the cop, if he has impersonated someone before, he will appear innocent or guilty depending on the person he impersonated.*

*Delcatty [Seducist]  Can convert players throughout the game. This ability can be used three times.*

*Mamanbou [Elite Protecter]  Can protect the entire team for the day and night phase. This power can only be used twice.*

*Independents*​ 
*Red [Master Trainer] - With his pokeballs, Red can catch one pokemon each night phase by sending a name to the game mod. Once that pokemon is acquired, Red can use its power at his disposal. Red can only hold up to two pokemon at a time. If he wants another, he'll have to release one and catch another. He cannot however release and catch a pokemon in the same phase. *

*Blue [Master Trainer] - She is the same as Red*

*Green [Master Trainer] - He is the same as Red*

*Shuckle [Survivor] - Basically what it means. Shuckle needs to survive at the end to survive.*

*1.Blaze - Mamanbou*
*2.Jiraiya the Gallant*
*3.Zabuza*
*4.Sajin*
*5.Roflcopter - Mewtwo*
*6.Aiyanah - Sentret*
*7.WhatADrag - Arcanine*
*8.Atlantic Storm - Pikachu*
*9.Hiruzen Sarutobi - Phione*
*10.Hyper_Wolfy - Linoone*
*11.Fakepeace*
*12.Remchu - Zoroark*
*13.Cycloid - Banette*
*14.Mangekyou SharingAL - Desukan*
*15.James - Green  R.I.P.*
*16. Gumby2ms*
*17. Yagura - Azumarill*
*18. KBL - Ditto*
*19. Espi - Electrode*
*20. Candy - Delcatty*
*21.Eternal Fail*
*22. Chibason - Shedinja*
*23. Kamikazi - Celebi*
*24. Noitora - Shuckle*
*25. No ceilings - Minccino*
*26. Marco*
*27. Cubey*
*28. Amrun - Jigglypuff*
*29. Platinum*
*30. Bioness*
*31. Buto Renjin*
*32. Wez - Staraptor*
*33.Shark Skin - Snorlax*
*34. VLD - Cacturne*
*35. St. Lucifer - Lopunny*
*36. Princess Ivy - Mew*
*37. Majin Lu - Kecleon*
*38. Scizor - Zangoose*
*39. Kakashi Hatake - Gardevoir*
*40. Sajin Komamura - Scizor*
*41. Phoenix Zoro*
*42. Netorie*
*43. Blackluster*
*44. Lifemaker*
*45. Synn*
*46. Sayuki - Nosepass*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Has this game started ? 
If so, you may want to send out a mass PM to let everyone know.


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2011)

*No, Hidden Nin needs to make the write up. It'll start tomorrow at 6am. Send a pm though saying it's ready to view but no posts until tomorrow 6am.*


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2011)

Checking in.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

I DEMAND to be Mewtwo. He was my all time favorite Pokemon and I feel proud as fuck I caught him with a regular Great Ball while was asleep at 1% life since I had used my one master ball on fucking Snorlax.


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2011)

Subscribing.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I DEMAND to be Mewtwo. He was my all time favorite Pokemon and I feel proud as fuck I caught him with a regular Great Ball while was asleep at 1% life since I had used my one master ball on fucking Snorlax.



I did something similar. I froze him using Articuno. Then I caught him in either a great ball or ultra ball. 

[I didn't realize the Master Ball was the best ball at the time so I wasted it on like a caterpy or something].


lol in Ditto's Role it says he can copy "ninjas" abilities.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2011)

You guys go back to nursery schools with great balls and ultra balls.
Great people like me catches mewtoo with a pokeball and with full health.
I Demand to be Margikarp > any pokemon

These fools don't know who they are up against when it comes to pokemon


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

I remember for Rayquaza I only had 7 ultra balls. He kept dying, killing my team, or I would run out of pokeballs. Since it took so much effort to get to him[Pokemon Sapphire] I kept reseting until I caught him.


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 1, 2011)

Yay, found the thread xD

Sooo, who's balls should we poke at first ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 1, 2011)

*Lynch - [Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

The game has yet to start!


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2011)

Candy said:


> *Lynch - [Hiruzen Sarutobi]*



The game didn't start yet, dude.


----------



## Candy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> The game has yet to start!





Synn said:


> The game didn't start yet, dude.




Oh lol, didnt read the OP, I just saw the thread was up


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2011)

Candy said:


> Oh lol, didnt read the OP, I just saw the thread was up



*Don't worry, we're starting tomorrow. I can't wait to see my roles in action *


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll admit that I missed the memo as well ^///^

*Waits to poke at balls* Haha, I have to have my moments xD


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Questions-

I am having trouble understanding Staraptor's role. She lets people know of her role????


Also, Can Eevee use all forms once or pick one form and stay in that form for the rest of the game?


And I am in love with Zoroak's Role!  pek


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Let's Start this game! We don't have to be on a set time schedule if most are already ready.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Questions-
> 
> I am having trouble understanding Staraptor's role. She lets people know of her role????



Yes.  She let's someone know that she's Staraptor.


> Also, Can Eevee use all forms once or pick one form and stay in that form for the rest of the game?


Treat it as an Eevee who can revert back to Eevee.  Once it evolves and uses a certain form, it can't use that form's powers again, except Flareon I guess.


> And I am in love with Zoroak's Role!  pek


Cool.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Why would she want people to know she is Staraptor?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2011)

i haven't received my role yet though


----------



## KBL (Mar 1, 2011)

This will be interesting.


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why would she want people to know she is Staraptor?



*It's kind of like she's an effed up spy. She takes a risk to spy on the mafia and they catch her. Hence the pun on the move Brave Bird. Her being found out is a consequence of her powers.

I'm tired of this shit! I want the write up from Hidden Nin now so we can start. Fuck what I said about the morning. I want this bitch rolling.*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

But wait, what does she get in return for them finding out her role?


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Please start this bitch!!! We already got two page and the game hasn't stared.

Is this really the game thread?


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But wait, what does she get in return for them finding out her role?



*She finds out who they are.*


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 2, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *She finds out who they are.*



And not be killed  Benefits of others figuring out who you are.. Depending what side you are I mean.. it can be good or bad xD


----------



## Candy (Mar 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> The game didn't start yet, dude.



If we're rolling...

Effective immediately 

MY reasoning is that his sig simply looks far to evil for him to be good


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

*Arceus* sat tranquilly in the middle of a quiet oasis, sipping lightly from a small pond. For miles, an arid desert stretched on monotonously. As slight vibrations of air slid over its back, it looked up across the pond and its eyes narrowed. 

"..."

A few meters away *Red* stood, cap hanging in front of his eyes. As he drew his Pok?ball, *Arceus* roared, the Ground Plate emerging slowly from the sand behind *Red*, and desert winds began to howl to with rage. *Red* flicked his wrist as his level 1 Aron had energy instilled into it and it stood firm.

"A-ron!" (I'm warning you! I can't be beaten!"

"ZZZZZAAAAAAAAARRR!" (Kneel, simple creature.)

The Water Plate's reflection shone on the pond surface as *Arceus* displayed disarming speed, ramming the small Aron into the Ground Plate. The small creature meekly wriggled for a few seconds before falling limply.

"CEEEEEEEEEEEUSS" (Enjoy Judgement.)

"....he's...sturdy..."

*Arceus'* eyes widened as he saw the small Aron creep free as *Arceus* found his head was...stuck. *Arceus* struggled, his cranium firmly logged into the shattered Plate. 

"....teach him the strength....of your endeavor..."

Bursting forth with unimaginable power, Aron rocketed into *Arceus'* blind spot, drilling into its gut, and dislodging him from the plate. He landed clumsily, regaining his stature quickly, his wounds pulsing viciously.

"ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" (Dammit...you bastard...)

"Ron ron!" (Don't underestimate me!)

*Arceus* stood doggedly, twitching and barely standing on its four legs. It's breathing was jagged with pain.

Aron's wounds began to mend with the jingle of the shell bell on its neck, as the sandstorm blew in and snatched away *Arceus's* last shred of health. *Red* withdrew Aron.

"..."

Overlooking this battle were three other Pok?mon. *Spiritomb* sank back into the shadows as the winds subsided, emerging silently within N's Castle. It's eyes glowed eerily as it gazed at *Mincinno*.

*Azumarill* swam deeper into the pond, which drew on for miles under the desert. It gasped for air as it broke the surface in Cerulean Cave. Hopping out of the water, it scampered off feverishly towards to end of the cave for *Mewtwo*.

Several hours later, after the scene was empty, a nearby cactus shivered to life, revealing itself to be a disguised, and well camouflaged, *Cacturn*. It examined what it had barely noticed before, the toward the spot the water had broke, and the fishy shadow. The insignia of the *Battle Frontier*...and some unknown new symbol. It trotted off towards the others who resided at the *Pok?mon League*. And the moment they found their allies, they all whispered breathlessly:

"They've started to move...it's begun."

*Arceus [Fireworks]* has been killed by Red

*DAY PHASE I BEGINS*​


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice writup. but where's the player list so i can see who to start rolling the punishment wagon on?  (oh i see, 'tis in the other thread, might be handy to have it in this one too...

* [Vote Lynch Noitora] *

Got a good feeling about this one ...


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

*1.Blaze
2.Jiraiya the Gallant
3.Zabuza
4.Sajin
5.Roflcopter
6.Aiyanah
7.WhatADrag
8.Atlantic Storm
9.Hiruzen Sarutobi
10.Hyper_Wolfy
11.Fakepeace
12.Remchu
13.Cycloid
14.Mangekyou SharingAL
15.James
16. Gumby2ms
17. Yagura
18. KBL
19. Espi
20. Candy
21.Eternal Fail
22. Chibason
23. Kamikaze
24. Noitora
25. No ceilings
26. Marco
27. Cubey
28. Amrun
29. Platinum
30. Bioness
31. Buto Renjin
32. Wez
33.Shark Skin
34. VLD
35. St. Lucifer
36. Princess Ivy
37. Majin Lu
38. Scizor
39. Kakashi Hatake
40. Sajin Komamura
41. Phoenix Zoro
42. Netorie
43. Blackluster
44. Lifemaker
45. Synn
46. Sayuki*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm pretty sure it's the mod's job to pm everyone of every dayphase start.  

i certainly can't do it because my internet is acting up again.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh the game has started


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 2, 2011)

Is Espi, Espionage?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Is Espi, Espionage?



I think so.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 2, 2011)

In that case...

*[Vote Lynch Espionage]* 

Don't need any reasoning...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Nice writup. but where's the player list so i can see who to start rolling the punishment wagon on?  (oh i see, 'tis in the other thread, might be handy to have it in this one too...
> 
> * [Vote Lynch Noitora] *
> 
> Got a good feeling about this one ...



I can assure you, my role is meaningless. 

*[Vote Lynch Espionage] *

Good old days.




And I just noticed, Kakashis right eye is watching his left sharingan eye in a sinister manner.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Pieople are always so noriginal in their first round lynches... Dare to br different


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol, no way I'd lynch someone like Noi on Day one when there's Espionage around unless I knew they're guilty.

*[Vote lynch Espionage]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

First day bandwagon, awesome.

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

i thought espi was a sub
*[vote lynch roflcopter]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i thought espi was a sub
> *[vote lynch roflcopter]*


*

Only Stringer was on the sub list as far as i saw.*


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i thought espi was a sub
> *[vote lynch roflcopter]*


*

No, he signed up in the Sign Up Thread.*


----------



## Marco (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah, the game starts finally. Any clues in that write up?


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Espionage]*
Because I can.


----------



## Juri (Mar 2, 2011)

*[lynch james]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

Marco said:


> Ah, the game starts finally. Any clues in that write up?



*No. This write up was more of the kind that sets the tone of the game.*


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

gotta get a vote in

*[vote lynch espionage]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, on what basis? 

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Wow, on what basis?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*



on the basis that he's espionage.


----------



## Yagura (Mar 2, 2011)

Conformage.

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Espionage]*

Hopefully this is right...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch scizor]*

Because I want to break his vote cherry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

Bring it mafia. you going down against me!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

What happened to Xerces ? I'm not seeing his name on the playerlist... 

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*
I was looking forward to lynching Xerces tho...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

* [Vote lynch Espionage]*

Lynch you before you become dangerous,unless your a good pokemon


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 2, 2011)

Fireworks, end the day phase.  

Espionage is getting lynched even if his a townie.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 2, 2011)

there was a 30 post cushion and he's still managed that many votes against him by the third page, that is talent.

*[Vote Lynch Espionage]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> there was a 30 post cushion and he's still managed that many votes against him by the third page, that is talent.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Espionage]*


 
Lynching Espionage on the 1st day is a time-honoured mafia tradition. 
The only tradition we have that's even older is lynching T-Pein on the 1st day... too bad he's permed.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Xerces,espionage,Hiruzen sarutobi, or cubey]*

Whoever is playin, in that order.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't even have my role. This is wack.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *[vote lynch Xerces,espionage,Hiruzen sarutobi, or cubey]*
> 
> Whoever is playin, in that order.


 
That would make it Espionage. 



WhatADrag said:


> I don't even have my role. This is wack.


 
You're too awesome for just a role, dude.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 2, 2011)

If you don't have a role, your generic. -_-


----------



## KBL (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Espionage]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

*Xerces dropped out. So Chibason took his place. Also I sent roles to everyone even if they were generic.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 2, 2011)

Slowpoke: No lynch
Psyduck: Espionage
Slowpoke: No lynch
Psyduck: Espionage
Slowpoke: No lynch
Psyduck: Espionage
Slowpoke: No lynch
Psyduck: Espionage
...

OMG 

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

@ Majin Lu


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Cute, Majin Lu.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

there really is no hope for espi getting through day one 
true rng'd roles if he flips mafia


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 2, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Slowpoke: No lynch
> Psyduck: Espionage
> OMG



So you are Pikachu?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> there really is no hope for espi getting through day one
> true rng'd roles if he flips mafia


 
The moment he signed up, his faith was sealed.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

FakePeace, I thought about going after her for softclaiming Pikachu, who is mafia in this game (I think, I need to re-read the list) but I decided she was too cute and I couldn't do it.

I think maybe she mindfucked me.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

sucks to be espi 
i just found him on the players list :3
why did everyone start posting before the game was opened for posting?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

cuz fagets


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> why did everyone start posting before the game was opened for posting?


 
I'm partially to blame for that...



Amrun said:


> cuz fagets


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't read those pages, so I didn't know who was responsible.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I didn't read those pages, so I didn't know who was responsible.


 
Still.


----------



## Marco (Mar 2, 2011)

I started posting to subscribe to the thread. Fastest way.

And *[VOTE LYNCH Espionage]*.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*





Kakashi Hatake said:


> Fireworks, end the day phase.
> 
> Espionage is getting lynched even if his a townie.





St. Lucifer said:


> *[vote lynch Xerces,espionage,Hiruzen sarutobi, or cubey]*
> 
> Whoever is playin, in that order.



 And KH, your post seems very mafia like.... 


Okay, I hate jumping on bandwagons, since I know how it feels, so I'm vote someone else[not that it matters]


*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Espionage]*

has he even posted yet


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

he's probably upset that everyone is wagoning him


----------



## Netorie (Mar 2, 2011)

So...Espi on the chopping block already?


----------



## Synn (Mar 2, 2011)

Seems like it's our best option for now 

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if this wagon pays off. i'd be less surprised if he has a good role and we lose out...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

:rofl What if he turns out to be Red?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, who knows. I just have a bad feeling about this. But i suppose someone has to go...


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 2, 2011)

i think the ultimate irony would be if he flips survivor


----------



## Netorie (Mar 2, 2011)

That'll be our luck, he'll end up having a good role like that. 
But yeah, best option for now.

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*

More people start posting and someone starts acting suspicious though, I might have to change.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

May we end the phase? I am curious about his role...


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> May we end the phase? I am curious about his role...



you have to give everyone a chance to get their vote in. it's not even been eight hours yet


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

He's not even had a chance to post yet. There are many people who haven't posted. Phase has barely even started.

I mean, he won't be able to change my vote. But still.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 2, 2011)

I find it odd that he hasn't posted yet. Espi is normally lurking around this time of day.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Majority is 24 this round. 

Espi has 23 votes...


----------



## Marco (Mar 2, 2011)

Eh, what's the hurry. HN isn't online for the write up, either.


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 2, 2011)

Mew, shouldn't we wait a little bit longer before vote lynching someone? Is there any proof that he's Mafia o.o? I'd really hate to kill off a goodie >_<


----------



## Chibason (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure if I want to vote him seeing as I might be the last but..
*
[Vote Lynch Espi]*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch espionage]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 2, 2011)

well that's majority unless another wagon overpowers the all-mighty smite bandwagon. rng'ing gets you lynched. rather not be last on a early wagon but w/e. *[VOTE LYNCH ESPINAGE]* sorry dude the people have spoken. coluld have played my own spites but can't even remeber who has killed me before.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Espionage]*


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

I do not know what has happened,

however,

I ask that the true towns people change their vote.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 2, 2011)

Sayuki said:


> Mew, shouldn't we wait a little bit longer before vote lynching someone? Is there any proof that he's Mafia o.o? I'd really hate to kill off a goodie >_<



You'd think we would wait, but lynching Espi is almost like a sport when it comes to these games. He's always the first to go, good role or not. -.-


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

If I am lynched, check the people who caused the band wagon. The only ones who ever start first day lynching has been Wez, Rofl. That has been it.

The others stating "Because I can" or just hopped on the wagon either have an important role, or are mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

You never disappoint Espi.

Do I need to link you to all of the games that I've lynched you day one, you've said I'm Mafia, and I've been innocent? Every. Single. Time.

In fact, once you gave an entire list of names saying they were all Mafia.

Every single person on the list was innocent.

I am not lying about my vote, I'm lynching you because I don't like you. I've never said it is anything other than that.


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor Espi.. NF's first day lynch  Would it really mattered if I did vote >_<?


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> In that case...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Espionage]*
> 
> Don't need any reasoning...





Noitora said:


> I can assure you, my role is meaningless.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Espionage] *
> 
> ...





Sajin said:


> Lol, no way I'd lynch someone like Noi on Day one when there's Espionage around unless I knew they're guilty.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Espionage]*





Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> First day bandwagon, awesome.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*





FakePeace said:


> *[Vote lynch Espionage]*
> Because I can.





Jαmes said:


> gotta get a vote in
> 
> *[vote lynch espionage]*





Princess Ivy said:


> Wow, on what basis?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*





Yagura said:


> Conformage.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*





blacklusterseph004 said:


> *[vote lynch Espionage]*
> 
> Hopefully this is right...





Shark Skin said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> * [Vote lynch Espionage]*
> 
> Lynch you before you become dangerous,unless your a good pokemon





kamikazi said:


> there was a 30 post cushion and he's still managed that many votes against him by the third page, that is talent.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Espionage]*





St. Lucifer said:


> *[vote lynch Xerces,espionage,Hiruzen sarutobi, or cubey]*
> 
> Whoever is playin, in that order.





KBL said:


> *[vote lynch Espionage]*





Majin Lu said:


> Slowpoke: No lynch
> Psyduck: Espionage
> Slowpoke: No lynch
> Psyduck: Espionage
> ...





Eternal Fail said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*





Chibason said:


> Not sure if I want to vote him seeing as I might be the last but..
> *
> [Vote Lynch Espi]*





Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch espionage]*





gumby2ms said:


> well that's majority unless another wagon overpowers the all-mighty smite bandwagon. rng'ing gets you lynched. rather not be last on a early wagon but w/e. *[VOTE LYNCH ESPINAGE]* sorry dude the people have spoken. coluld have played my own spites but can't even remeber who has killed me before.





BlackSmoke said:


> *[Vote Lynch Espionage]*





Phoenix Zoro said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*





Besides the ones that I have mentioned, pay attention to the wording.


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

And I'm telling you fuckers, 

unless you guys are in for a game of russian roulette, I wouldn't lynch me.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

This just in.

Everybody is Mafia.


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> This just in.
> 
> Everybody is Mafia.



Because I obviously said that. 

I said check the wording.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Because I obviously said that.
> 
> I said check the wording.





Espionage said:


> The others stating "Because I can" or just hopped on the wagon either have an important role, or are mafia.


No shit.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*

Just because I need to get a vote in before I take a nap. And I don't think I've received my role yet


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> No shit.



Let me rephrase that and edit the post then


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*
> 
> Just because I need to get a vote in before I take a nap. And I don't think I've received my role yet



Check for stuff like this 

I didn't mean to say everyone was mafia, but how can you 'think you are going to receive a role' lol


----------



## Netorie (Mar 2, 2011)

And thus the shitstorm begins. 

It's almost pointless to change my vote right now.


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

*My memory fails me. But I don't think I mentioned that if you don't want to lynch someone, Vote No Lynch*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

You say a Magikcarp is mafia.
I Don't you should die because your mafia or die because your too naive


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

I said "Let me rephrase that"


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 2, 2011)

Yesh, *[no lynch]*.. It's too soon to tell :\ Although, I have a feeling one no lynch vote will change majority vote.. Sorries, Espi ;___;


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 2, 2011)

Espi, sorry 

46 players, 18 are mafia. The chance to lynch a mafia member is big.



FakePeace said:


> So you are Pikachu?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 2, 2011)

someone always gets target day 1. usually hs or some else the mafia community picks on.

in a lot of games voting no lynch makes you a target, because mathematically lynching works good for the town over time. 

but most good mafia players can act like a townie wagoning so you'll have to find a good replacement to save your self.  

so I gotta lynch someone for the good of the town, in thus who (1 individual) are you gonna shuck your wagon onto and why are they a better target?


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

^Except you don't have to lynch anyone

You can vote no lynch for this game

but I doubt anyone would change [no lynch]


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*

Sorry bro, I have no personal grudge against you. At this point it's too late to go against it though.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2011)

He has a good set, Danzel washington or something? We should have kept him around just for that....


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

I've never been a fan of the spite lynch wagons on day one. I suspect a lot of mods fiddle it so that the usual targets ain't mafia just to make the game flow ...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> This just in.
> 
> Everybody is Mafia.


lets hold hands


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't vote for you Espi. You and me are both usually on the Day 1 Chopping Block, and I hate to bandwagon. If you turn out to be mafia I shall defidently look back the wording and see whats going on. 

I am sticking with VLD because he is an asshole, and he voted for me[plus he always seems suspicious]. 

Hope your mafia Espi.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2011)

Trust no one, holding hands is for the weak


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I've never been a fan of the spite lynch wagons on day one. I suspect a lot of mods fiddle it so that the usual targets ain't mafia just to make the game flow ...



This is true. When using random.org to see who gets what role[when I hosted my game] I would sometimes need to do it again since I never wanted to give good roles/mafia roles to people who are usually inactive or subjects to day one bandwagons.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Trust no one, holding hands is for the weak



why so mean BS? 
where is the love?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]

*Riding the bandwagon. May as well do it. Whether or not I lynch him or not won't change the outcome - him ultimately being killed via mass lynch. There's no chance of saving Espionage here, I'm afraid. As it's only day phase 1, there's not many clues to help us hunt down the other mafia. 

The best thing we can do is just lynch a random person, I guess.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Zoroark = Nu Lucario.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 2, 2011)

*switches lynch to Hiruzen*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Why AS why?


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C716C8V9bQ[/YOUTUBE]

idc if it's over used, fits the situation and i never thought i would use it


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

^Does he get shot at the end? If no, then this is nothing like this situation


----------



## Noitora (Mar 2, 2011)

An error occurred, please try again later.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Change generic pokemon to Magikarp pl0x


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Can I know the names of the Generic Townies?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Espionage]*
Nothing new here.


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

whatever,

just play the goddamn game.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Roulette?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCMXiTYdHc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can I know the names of the Generic Townies?



wtF?

lynch HS ....thats something mafia would want to know


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

no, I'm going to use the last bullet, and see if i can just end this phase right now for you guys.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, I wanted to have this phase end as well.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmmmm.  I guess it could end early if there's a majority for Espionage.  Meaning like 24 votes for him.  Then I'll do the write up.  Also, if anyone doesn't know their role, please PM me.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can I know the names of the Generic Townies?



St. Lucifer.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

No. I am not asking who is a Generic, I am asking what are the names of the POKEMON/HUMANS who are generic.


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah, although, wouldn't one who votes no lynch only means that they don't want to be hasty and not kill a good guy? With night mode, no other discussions can go on, so the more time we can get is good  Yes, the chances of htting a Mafia is high, but prolly also of hitting off a good guy.. Which, is higher >_<


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No. I am not asking who is a Generic, I am asking what are the names of the POKEMON/HUMANS who are generic.



They obviously don't have any, mafioso.



Sayuki said:


> Ah, although, wouldn't one who votes no lynch only means that they don't want to be hasty and not kill a good guy? With night mode, no other discussions can go on, so the more time we can get is good  Yes, the chances of htting a Mafia is high, but prolly also of hitting off a good guy.. Which, is higher >_<





....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2011)

> *Pokemon League*[/CENTER]
> 
> Ditto *[CopyCat]* ? Ditto the transform pokemon has the ability to copy other pokemon moves. He can (not mandatory) send a name to the game master per night and replace his current ability for that player's ability. He can copy anyone in the game and store up different abilities
> 
> ...



These are the towns 
So we have 14 town players


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 2, 2011)

46 Players
35 Roles

Means there is 11 generic townie.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> These are the towns
> So we have 14 town players



If we had 14 town players I would surrender right away 

There is (much) more than one Generic Townie, obviously. 18 mafia members + 4 independents with 46 players total means we have 11 generic townies unless I made a mistake in calculations.

Edit: Kakashi you really are a ninja like your name suggests.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

What are the names of the pokemon who are generic?


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What are the names of the pokemon who are generic?



It's not supposed to be known.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2011)

Aw, generic.. Its different from towns with other roles.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Um, that brings up a good point.  For the purpose of Generics dying, unless Fireworks is tremendously opposed to it, I can make a generic townie whatever pokemon they want in the context of the write up.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to know what all that stuff is 

oh well lol


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

So yea, he has way more than enough to end the phase.  I'll figure out some sort of write up now...

Also, I can't stress this enough, but 

*Pokemon featured in the lynch write ups bare no weight in who the actual players responsible for bandwagons, condemnation, pointing fingers, etc. are.  So the Pokemon used in the write aren't used to drop clues, they're entirely up to me to use.*

I'm just using the ones I like 

And again, if you don't know your role, PM me, although I'm pretty sure everyone got their role.  *No more talking.*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Espionage]*

Nothing else too add


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, Fireworks. Please end this phase.


----------



## Candy (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Lynch - Espionage]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 2, 2011)

*DAY PHASE IS OVER! PLEASE SEND YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS. HIDDEN NIN WILL HAVE THE WRITE UP SHORTLY. 

TO MAKE OUR JOBS EASIER, SEND YOUR ACTIONS TO THE BOTH OF US.*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

*Let's Play Russian Roulette*
​


The Pokemon league buzzed with an alarming amount of chatter amongst the Pokemon assembled.  As the ensemble of Pokemon began to discuss the situation amongst themselves, Arcanine began to shift through the crowd, identifying different creatures as he drifted along.  Arcanine barked loudly as his nose glided past Electrode.

Arcanine - "RUFF!" (Hey you, you don't smell like you usually do...are you from the Battle Frontier!?)

Electrode - "RODE." (What?  No you idiot.)

Arcanine - "Grrrrrr." (Don't move.)

Electrode spun on his axis to face Arcanine.

Electrode - "Roooooooooode."  (Look.  Leave me alone.  I don't have time for this.)  Sparks began to form up around Electrode's eyes.  (Get outta here.)

There was a blur of motion, and Arcanine was behind Electrode in an instant.  With a quick burst of power, he headbutted Electrode into the fountain near the center of the plaza.  Electrode released the bolts, shocking himself.  The plaza was immediately met with a din of laughter.  And the rotund Pokémon began to brew with anger...

Arcanine found that he too was laughing, when Mew pointed out the small error in their ways.  Indicating the Ball Pokémon, Mew gasped, as the plaza fell silent.  Heat and energy began to pour over from Electrode as he grew brighter gradually.  His eyes burned like two searing coals.

"Trooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooode."  (You bastards...now you've gone and made me angry...damn you all to hell..._bastards_...you've really gone and done it this time...bastards..."

Realization flashed across Arcanine's eyes briefly as he exchanged glances with Mew.

"Mew."

"Roof."

(Shit)

*Electrode has been lynched, activating the bomb.
Three players must sacrifice themselves lest they risk the chance of five random players being killed.
Day Phase I is over.
Night Phase II now begins.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHA ESPI is gonna blow some bitches up.

Let it ride


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't believe it, Espi got better role than me.  

HS is probably Survivor.


----------



## Candy (Mar 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Can't believe it, *Espi got better role than me*.
> 
> HS is probably Survivor.



Hmmmm


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 3, 2011)

Please stop talking during the night phase unless you'd like to be modkilled.


----------



## Candy (Mar 4, 2011)

Im pretty sure the night phase is over, its been over a day bama


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

Candy said:


> Im pretty sure the night phase is over, its been over a day bama



*We had cut the phase short so that day didn't finish. So we just added that time to the night phase so that's why it was over 24 hours. After this, the night phase should be 18 hours. Hidden Nin will have everything up in like 15 minutes so don't worry, the game will start.

Plus I won't be home like the whole day so I'll miss a lot. Have fun though.*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry sorry, just got home.  I'll turn the giant orgy of orders you sent in into a write up momentarily, and the dayphase can begin.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay, so can we start talking now? :33


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

What happened to me?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2011)

Nothing,nothing yet..


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

*I'm sorry everyone. Just give Hidden Nin some more time.*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 4, 2011)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm not going to die this phase.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ride out and mobilize!!​*
New of the rage induced Electrode reached far and wide throughout the five regions, and naturally, passed through the ears of many Pokemon.  One such Pokemon, Lopunny, was caught travelling as the news caught her.

"laaaaaaaaaaaa" (I'll save him!)

Lopunny halted as she found the entrance to Victory Road blocked by a huge Snorlax.  

"Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax."  (*snore*)

She wasn't getting to the Pokemon League anytime soon.

------------------------------------------------------

Blue moved cautiously as he approached his target.  He was sure it was a Kecleon.  The way they blended in with the greenery so well, he'd catch it for sure.  Furtively inching closer closer, he finally got in range.  He tossed his Pokeball.  With a hollow thud, it hit Green on the head.  She turned slowly, shivering with rage.  Her eyes met Blues.

"_Blue!?_"

Blue's eyes widened.  Oops.

Green stormed over to him, glaring at him, her face less than an inch from his.  

"I'd hit you...but I just found out about the most _amazing_ spot to catch Pokemon.  Let me tell you about it."

------------------------------------------------------

​Mincinno sat lazily on his pedestal, eying his subordinates.  

"Alright.  Tonight, we're attacking them all at Cerulean Cave.  C'mon."

Team Plasma darted off at quick speeds, heading for the Battle Frontier's secret hideout.

They found the entrance relatively easily, and stood assembled at the mouth of the cave.   

"Boss."

"I know."

The team scattered as a huge crater formed in the center of their formation, and Mewtwo emerged.

"How _dare_ you come to my domain, seeking to harm me.  You chose the wrong enemy, Plasma dog."

"We'll see about that.  Delcatty, let's go.  Jigglypuff, take care of that pest who's been orbiting the this place.  I just noticed him."  

Jigglypuff nodded briefly before disappearing.

"Thanks.  I don't like pests either.  I sensed a few others before you too.  But you come first."  Mewtwo motioned for two more of his subordinates to come out.  Shedinja hovered quietly above the ground as Pikachu darted out quickly from the cave.  Azumarill snuck away as she noticed a member of Team Plasma doing the same. 

"CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU" (I won't let you hurt Mewtwo!)

Delcatty batted her eyes at Shedinja, and took him immediately.  He was hers immediately.  Mincinno darted past Pikachu with insane speed, going for Mewtwo.  

"Die."

There was a bright flash, and then nothing.  Mincinno didn't move.  "How?" 

-------------------------------------------------------

​Octillery and Staraptor, a duo from the Pokemon League, treaded quietly as they approached the Cerulean Cave.  

"We'll have to be careful."

"Aye."  Their ears pricked as they heard a loud boom to the north.  With quick nods, they split up.

Jigglypuff appeared suddenly in front of Phione as she saw it was the one near the cave.  With a soothing lullaby, Phione was asleep.  Then, Jigglypuff took in a deep breath quickly, as seeds were rapidly fired at her.  Phione's body lay motionless as the bullets pelted her body.  Octillery aimed again, going for more piercing power.  "Try softening this."

With a quick Octazooka, followed by a flametrower, Octillery opened fire.  As the smoke cleared, he saw who he had hit.  Phione lay motionless at the bottom of the ravine.  Then Staraptor's cry alerted him to what had happened at Cerulean cave.  He slumped off toward the cave.

------------------------------------------------------

Mewtwo's eyes glowed with an eerily bright aura, as he flicked his wrist, and a boulder flew through the air with his motion.  Mincinno dodged past the attack easily, as he had been doing.

"I'm getting bored with this.  You're done."  Pikachu lay lifeless at Mewtwo's feet, suffering fatal damage from Mincinno's blow.   Delcatty purred lightly as Shedninja hovered next to her, enticed by her spell.  Staraptor flew above, looking intently at the scene unfolding.  

"DIE."  Mewtwo raised his arm, locking on to Staraptor.  Staraptor felt the energy in her muscles, and more importantly her control of them, leaving.  Then she fell.  Mincinno let out a high pitched volley of radiowaves at Mewtwo, who twitched as he struggled to remain concentrated on his target.  With a slight twitch, Staraptor missed her initial target, crashing into Delcatty.  The two lay dead as the debri and smoke cleared.  

"Dammit..."  Mewtwo clutched his forehead.  His head was pounding.  "This will have to wait."  He gave a longing glance at Pikachu's dead body.  Azumarill dipped back into the cave, giving her boss a thumbs up.  With that, they both retreated back into the cave as the entrance sealed itself.  Mincinno sat smirking in front of the sealed stone entrance.

"Interesting."

He left in a hurry, going back to the castle.  

Shedinja hovered over Delcatty's lifeless mass, shedding tears of remorse over his quickly lost lover.  In a flash, Green captured the unsuspecting Pokemon while it was unaware.

------------------------------------------------
​
Spinda sat idly, watching this conversation unfold.  It looked at Green longingly.  Red approached the two.  

"Hey Red."

"Sup Red.  Catch anything?"

Red flicked his wrist as a Luxray appeared from his Pokeball.  He shrugged.  

"Cool."

"Cool."

*Wez [Staraptor - Gambler] and Amrun [Jigglypuff- Primadonna] have been killed by Mewtwo.
Lopunny was roleblocked by Snorlax.
Hiruzen Sarutobi [Phione - Generic Townie] has been killed by Octillery.
Atlantic Storm [Pikachu - Protector] was killed by Team Plasma.
Spinda has investigated Green.
Red has captured Luxray.
Green captured Shedninja.*

*NIGHT PHASE I IS NOW OVER.
DAY PHASE II BEGINS*.

_Note that two volunteers have been found for the bomb.  If one more person steps up, the explosion will be subdued by the sacrifices. _ 

_Also note that I didn't realize as I wrote it, but Amrun is indeed Jigglpuff.  Delcatty is still alive, but I didn't get her role right during the write up.  Sorry about that.  _

I may have missed your night actions, so please remind me if I did.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

What the hell Octillary? And I was thinking about sacrificing myself for the bomb... Town gonna Town!


Though I found it funny how I asked if Phione and Landlos would be in[and they said no] and I got Phione!

Great Game Fireworks!


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 4, 2011)

My death is such a shock. I was not expecting to die at all. 

Good luck, Town.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

Are there any clues on the write up?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2011)

If no one steps up, when will the bomb go off ?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 4, 2011)

Night one'd once again.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

5 users will die then?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay phase has started! 

Damnit though.


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> If no one steps up, when will the bomb go off ?



*Yes. And 5 random players will die .*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> 5 users will die then?


 
If no one steps up, yes.
Otherwise it will only be the 3 that sacrifice themselves.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

I say leave the bomb as it is and enjoy the lulz.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Er...I forgot all about clues.  No, there are no clues this time, I may think of some for next time though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with Sajin


----------



## Netorie (Mar 4, 2011)

What are the odds of the bomb hitting mafia/town though?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

let the bomb go off
there's two mafia's it could hit


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Yes. And 5 random players will die .*


 
Ehm... I asked 'when will it go off'. >..>



Sajin said:


> I say leave the bomb as it is and enjoy the lulz.


 
I agree.
besides, with the current town:mafia/independant ratio, there should be, at least 2 dead mafia.
So, either we lose 3 townies, or we lose 3 townies and 2 mafia.
I prefer the latter.


----------



## Juri (Mar 4, 2011)

tbh i honestly can't even follow what's going on. Is james still alive?  He's obviously an evil pokemon.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 4, 2011)

Imo, 2 have already stepped up so if one more wants to, they should. 

The reason-Those players must have generic roles. Losing 3 generics would not be as bad as potentially losing 1-2 of our power roles.  

Although, if it could take out at least 2 Mafia members it could be advantageous.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Also, if anyone who used investigation roles or something else I can't put in the write up, just PM me again for the results.  I didn't put things like that in the write up and can't recall all the covert orders.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

I've got a question, Is getting captured equivalent to dying?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

Agreed, go with the bomb exploding.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope.  Pokemon die along with their masters.  So just because Luxray was captured, or a mafia boss is captured, doesn't mean the deputy goes into power or that the second in command takes over.


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

*The bomb will go off by the end of the day phase.*

*1.Blaze*
*2.Jiraiya the Gallant*
*3.Zabuza*
*4.Sajin*
*5.Roflcopter*
*6.Aiyanah*
*7.WhatADrag*

*8.Atlantic Storm - Pikachu*
*9.Hiruzen Sarutobi - Phione*
*10.Hyper_Wolfy*
*11.Fakepeace*
*12.Remchu*
*13.Cycloid*
*14.Mangekyou SharingAL*
*15.James*
*16. Gumby2ms*
*17. Yagura*
*18. KBL*

*19. Espi - Electrode*
*20. Candy*
*21.Eternal Fail*
*22. Chibason*
*23. Kamikaze*
*24. Noitora*
*25. No ceilings*
*26. Marco*
*27. Cubey*

*28. Amrun - Jigglypuff*
*29. Platinum*
*30. Bioness*
*31. Buto Renjin*

*32. Wez - Staraptor*
*33.Shark Skin*
*34. VLD*
*35. St. Lucifer*
*36. Princess Ivy*
*37. Majin Lu*
*38. Scizor*
*39. Kakashi Hatake*
*40. Sajin Komamura*
*41. Phoenix Zoro*
*42. Netorie*
*43. Blackluster*
*44. Lifemaker*
*45. Synn*
*46. Sayuki*


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

*[sacrifice myself for the bomb]*

I got no problems protecting my people.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 4, 2011)

Eh why not. Let the bomb go off. The odds seem a little better if it takes out 2 mafia.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, that's enough I think.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

this is not the MD but yeah wanted to post this too.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

Lulz Zabuza 

Also we are fucking getting raped


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

Wez sama died? Experienced players killed him!


----------



## Netorie (Mar 4, 2011)

I do not like the odds now.


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

*Well since Zabuza sacrificed himself, he and the two other sacrifices will die with him. I guess Hidden Nin will have a story shortly.

THE BOMB HAS BEEN STOPPED.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 4, 2011)

Pikachu 

_The time has come,
It's for the best, I know it.
Who could have guessed that you and I -
Somehow, someday, we'd have to say goodbye.

Somehow today, we have to say goodbye._






Zabuza said:


> *[sacrifice myself for the bomb]*
> 
> I got no problems protecting my people.



 

You're brave.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

The bomb was stopped. Such noble people.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I was gonna sacrifice myself, being generic and all, but Octillay[whoever you are, you'd better watch out] fucking killed me first!


/dead posting


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2011)

NEVER FORGET


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

I always loved that episode Majin Lu


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Um so bomb not stopped.  Slight miscalculation.  From now on send in your sacrificial notes by PM please.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

Pi Pi Pikaaa


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Um so bomb not stopped.  Slight miscalculation.  From now on send in your sacrificial notes by PM please.



PI PI PIKAAA?!?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Let the bomb go off.

Someone go back and scumhunt the first couple of posts to the bomb reaction, not really enthused plus my mind is extremely distracted, but its obvious that most of the ones who will try to disable it are mafia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who do not want to fuck up the synergy of their team abilities.

Actually.

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*

Pages of redundant discussion and no initiative irks me.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm down with lynching Zabuza, Pi Pika....pi pika. He usually just stays quiet. :/


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, let's lynch someone who's going to die anyway.


----------



## Marco (Mar 4, 2011)

Bada boom. It'll be fun.

EDIT: I'm talking about the situation Espionage has left us in.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH VLD]*

I'll get you before you get me


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

Pi Pi Lynch Sajin? ??

Pika Pi! (Sorry I was not aware he was a volunteer)


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Guys lynch me. I'm mafia.

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

Zabuza is going to die? How come?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

Zabuza sacrificed himself on the last page, did you guys even read it?


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Did anyone even read my post? I am mafia.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yeah, let's lynch someone who's going to die anyway.



There's no such thing as overkill. Apparently they want to lynch Zabuza's ashes


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

There we go. Let this ball start rolling.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

So the bombs not gonna go off? Well i think we coulda offed some mafia but if you guys think it's best and our generic roles are willing then let it be.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Guys lynch me. I'm mafia.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*




PI PI PIKA? ( IF you are really the enemy, why would you be truthful?!)

Pi pi pika pi pikachu chu (I do not find you to be sincere, but I must serve my master Red and eliminate all challengers to his domination! I WILL KILL YOU MOTHA FUCKA)
*[Vote Lynch St.Lucfier]

*CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! (lol Buto is  mafia....listen to his reverse psychology dick fuck in my mind.

such a mafia tactic.)


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 4, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I always loved that episode Majin Lu


Idem 

*@ Sajin*

There was a miscalculation. The bomb didn't stop. So, maybe 2 people sacrificed themselves. Zabuza and another member.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Guys lynch me. I'm mafia.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*
how do you plan on talking yourself out of this one?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like BS to me


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Sounds like BS to me


you must be one of his partners


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2011)

No, it just seems a little early for someone to come out say "hey lynch me, I'm mafia". If anything it just seems like a desperate call for attention.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch st. lucifer]*
> how do you plan on talking yourself out of this one?



I'm not. 

Well actually, just let me live. I promise I'll die in the night phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

What is this I don't even.

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

Stereotypical mafia. Literally. You're the new Hustler kid


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*

Once mafia, always mafia


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a refresher, the bomb is still going off lol I need one more sacrifice to PM me.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

PI PI PIKA PI?! CHUU CHU CHU!!

(wtf just happened?)


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

i'm obvious mafia
how could you not know at this stage 
easy vote
*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

OH GOD THIS CHARMANDER

HE UST BECOME MY SIGNATURE

DANCE DANCE FOR ME LIZARD!


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

BlackSmoke


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Well since Zabuza sacrificed himself, he and the two other sacrifices will die with him. I guess Hidden Nin will have a story shortly.
> 
> THE BOMB HAS BEEN STOPPED.*



I thought the bomb really stopped..?
Can I get some clarifications?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm obvious mafia
> how could you not know at this stage
> easy vote
> *[change vote lynch aiyanah]*



*[I CHOOSE YOU! Lynch aiyanah]*



CHANSEY CHAN (you done pussy cat)


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

Someone didn't send in their sacrifice vote, simple as that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

BlackSmoke is pikachu due to the obvious hint of saying pika pi?


Cubey said:


> Someone didn't send in their sacrifice vote, simple as that.


Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I thought the bomb really stopped..?
> Can I get some clarifications?



*Well Hidden Nin said there were two sacrifice earlier then when Zabuza put his name on the plate, that made three. But I guess Hidden Nin miscounted so we actually only have two. *


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Weren't we gonna let the bomb go off?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh thank you for the clarifications.

Blacksmoke seemed to be rather suspicious with all the "pika pi"
Last time on Bleach mafia, he said obvious hints like being the God of Hueco Mundo prior to Barragan's background.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

So bomb's gonna blow? I'm ok with either honestly, we can probably take a nice chunk of mafia with it. Of course if it hit's town...

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah] *Never can trust ya brah


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

pi pi pika, pika chu? (Is pikachu a villain in this?)

 HAHAHA IVY CHAN IS IVYSAUR (I'm just roleplaying pika chu for lulz and good time.)


----------



## Chibason (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by St. Lucifer View Post
> Guys lynch me. I'm mafia.
> 
> [VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]


*
[Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

Get rid of idiot or mafia, win/win.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 4, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Oh thank you for the clarifications.
> 
> Blacksmoke seemed to be rather suspicious with all the "pika pi"
> Last time on Bleach mafia, he said obvious hints like being the God of Hueco Mundo prior to Barragan's background.


didn't pikachu already die though?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> What is this I don't even.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> Stereotypical mafia. Literally. You're the new Hustler kid


baseless vote
'Hustler Kid'?
:massiveryoma



St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*
> 
> Once mafia, always mafia


mafia switching wagons



Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


newbie player
happy to follow any wagon if substantiated
didn't follow the lucy wagon though
obvious mafia
or independent



BlackSmoke said:


> *[I CHOOSE YOU! Lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> 
> 
> CHANSEY CHAN (you done pussy cat)


obvious mafia BS
has no idea who to vote for so he'll vote me


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

*Does it hurt?*

​Espeon sat quietly in the shadows of Z Castle, watching the agents inside go about their daily work.  They didn't care did they?  They'd just killed him.  Why?  What was the point of that?  Why would they hurt him?  They were going to pay.  He'd make sure.  

With untraceable speed, Espeon darted from his cover, and shot out a beam of concentrated psyche at Mamanbou.  Unable to react, the Pokemon spun out of control and crashed through the wall of the main hall.  Feeling drained, he looked up at his assailant.  Espeon stared down at his victim with cold eyes, and mouthed with a single syllable, simply and quietly:

"Kneel."  

Mamanbou felt his body growing heavier and heavier as the shard on Espeon's brow grew brighter and more intense.  Hours and hours went by, and he was pressed down harder and harder and harder.  The next day, Spiritomb glided by the main hall, and glanced over at the hole in the wall that led to the small indoor ravine.  Looking down he saw Mamanbou at the bottom of the ravine, flattened to a pulp.  The insignia of the Battle Frontier was engraved across the side of the ravine.

*Blaze [Mamanbou - Elite Protector] has been daykilled by Espeon*


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> didn't pikachu already die though?



Yeah Pikachu is dead.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> didn't pikachu already die though?



Oh my mistake..
Wow, didn't someone just died.. Was Blaze a mafia or a town?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze was Mafia


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

Char char char mander (Seriously just what the fuck is going on in this game?!)


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

Who the fuck is Espeon then


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd like to personally thank Espeon for getting rid of Blaze, his role would be quite the pain in the ass


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

lol mafia was gonna troll with that role


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2011)

1.Blaze - Mamanbou
2.Jiraiya the Gallant
3.Zabuza
4.Sajin
5.Roflcopter
6.Aiyanah
7.WhatADrag
8.Atlantic Storm - Pikachu
9.Hiruzen Sarutobi - Phione
10.Hyper_Wolfy
11.Fakepeace
12.Remchu
13.Cycloid
14.Mangekyou SharingAL
15.James
16. Gumby2ms
17. Yagura
18. KBL
19. Espi - Electrode
20. Candy
21.Eternal Fail
22. Chibason
23. Kamikaze
24. Noitora
25. No ceilings
26. Marco
27. Cubey
28. Amrun - Jigglypuff
29. Platinum
30. Bioness
31. Buto Renjin
32. Wez - Staraptor
33.Shark Skin
34. VLD
35. St. Lucifer
36. Princess Ivy
37. Majin Lu
38. Scizor
39. Kakashi Hatake
40. Sajin Komamura
41. Phoenix Zoro
42. Netorie
43. Blackluster
44. Lifemaker
45. Synn
46. Sayuki


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Vote No LYnch] FUCK YOUR MIND GAMES MAFIA*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmmm.... aiyanah wagon eh? Not feeling good about it this time ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Good job aiyanah. That's how you set up noobie mafia to early bandwagon 

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

Cop roles check the other ones who easily followed my aiyanah vote.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

Man this bomb is worrying me


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Good job aiyanah. That's how you set up noobie mafia to early bandwagon
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*
> 
> Cop roles check the other ones who easily followed my aiyanah vote.


Ugh, WAD, wth man. Nice ploy but jesus fuck, you had me thinking you suspected him  

Oh well that's what i get for being a derp. I don't particularly believe St. Lucifer is mafia but it sounds like he is trying too hard to imitate trolling tactics. I can take care of some of those early bandwagoners


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay you guys do whatever just don't kill me I'm harmless 

Allow me to scumhunt solo!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Okay you guys do whatever just don't kill me I'm harmless *
> 
> Allow me to scumhunt solo!


Says Aizen


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 4, 2011)

* [vote lynch St Lucifer] *


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't even know what pokemon I am. I mean, I know its name and role, but I didn't even google it. it's not an original 150 from my generation. I am discouraged. Red and Blue version seems so arcane its asanine.

I really wanted Mewtwo 

But I didn't get it


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

Ditto. Wtf are these new digimon monster hunter shit


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

Not liking either of these bandwagons. Sticking to my VLD vote in case some troll shit happens


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

YEah WAD your reasoning is iffy....looks like a bunch of idiots trying to play smart right now :/
not trusting it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you implying I'm an idiot, sir?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

I hadn't voted anyone yet and still I don't have any single clue of who the mafia is.
Another question, when a pokemon is captured, what till happen to him?


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2011)

No
but this is just fucking confusing as hell. you all look like team rocket


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

I want to be captured by the Master Ball


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 4, 2011)

Can Bulletproofs here die through a bomb?


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

All you guys are confusing me. Is it st. lucy or aiyanah?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Can Bulletproofs here die through a bomb?



Yes.  It says so in the description I believe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucy

You know you want to spitevote him for almost modkilling you in PA


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone catch me up here


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Can Bulletproofs here die through a bomb?


*Yes they can.*


Princess Ivy said:


> I hadn't voted anyone yet and still I don't have any single clue of who the mafia is.
> Another question, when a pokemon is captured, what till happen to him?



*They can still talk in the game, but they can no longer use their powers freely. The trainer that catches them now possesses their power. It's just like how pokemon trainers are in the games and the anime. Once a pokemon is caught, it listens to it's trainer. Simple.*


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Lynch - Whatadrag]*

Is he the mafia? Most certainly.


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> St. Lucy
> 
> You know you want to spitevote him for almost modkilling you in PA



*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

Might as well. He doesn't have the LB effect where people will get mindfucked by his words. Bad move.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Nah bro.

You mad because I got your homeboy on lock 

I already hinted at my role. It was subtle but I'll do it again. I don't care 

Let St. Luci die


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

What did st. luci do?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Said he was mafia in order to troll us into thinking he was town being stupid and just claiming mafia for the lulz.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Well for one thing, he voted for himself and said "I am mafia".

So we take him serious or he's annoying anti-town with Town's Syndrome so we kill him anyways.

Win/Win

Also he easily switched to a hopeful bandwagon that I based on nothing substantial.


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

Candy said:


> What did st. luci do?



Claim mafia. Was asking for attention but when you're as inactive as him, then you really can't pull it off with just claiming mafia and not expect shit. It's what is best I guess.


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

Does it take 3 ppl to answer?

I saw it first though...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay then, he asked for it.

*[VOTE LYNCH St, Lucifer]*

By the way, the bulletproof description only said that he can only be lynched and seduced so I thought that he might be immune to bombs.
I guess its just the same with Immortal.


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Well for one thing, he voted for himself and said "I am mafia".
> 
> So we take him serious or he's annoying anti-town with Town's Syndrome so we kill him anyways.
> 
> ...



I see... Well Ill consider lynching him/her, but for now, Im lynching you. You have aizen in your set, that makes you sneaky


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't deny that I'm sneaky 

But seriously I'm playing nice now


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't deny that I'm sneaky
> 
> But seriously I'm playing nice now



Well that and you seem really intent on going after someone. That kinda sends the signal that your're trying to draw attention away from yourself. But I havent been here fore the whole thing, so I cant say for sure.

Change to *[No Lynch]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn you people. I should never doze off when a mafia game is on. Reading up now. Would someone like to summarise?


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer claimed to be Mafia. Aiyanah was bandwagoned, St. Lucifer suddenly switched onto his. He's suspicious, he's getting lynched.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing great has happened here though. Espi was lynched and he was electrode. 5 people are about to die due to a bomb explosion. 2 already sacrificed themselves.
Also, St. Luci claimed he was a mafia and voted the lynch for himself.


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

Isnt role revealing not allowed?


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope someone stops this bomb. These Mafia are fucking haxed and we can't afford losing anything other than Generics.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh shit candy is playing?

He dirty mon


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I hope someone stops this bomb. These Mafia are fucking haxed and we can't afford losing anything other than Generics.



Yea.. This game is alot different then other ones Ive played.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

dat nigguh whatafag 

he has got to be mewtwo or some shit, what with the AIZEN = Mewtwo level

CONFIRMED POKE SCIENCE UP IN DIS SHIT


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh shit candy is playing?
> 
> He dirty mon



Hell yea I am 

Also, goin strait to quote page


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

Cubey you gay son


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 5, 2011)

The bomb can be the most effective way to kill haxx mafia though, nothing can protect them from it.

As for lynch, it is between St. Lucifer, Aiyanna and WaD then...


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

I got this pokedex and its telling me Princess Ivy is a legenday pokemon. 


wut to do.....


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

Stop lurking, post people


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

> No role revealing or hinting.
> 
> If someone does a fake role reveal I will ignore it. It would be suicide if someone does anyway since they are telling the townies that they are lying so no one sane will do it like that.



This is the rule in regards of role revealing. Not even hinting is allowed?


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

The pokedex of my heart....tells me you're a legendary pokebutt


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> This is the rule in regards of role revealing. Not even hinting is allowed?



Yea, thats what I thought to... I guess it is then?


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

GUYS IM PROFESSOR OAK!!!

I MELESTED GARY IT WAS ME

IM SORRY!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> This is the rule in regards of role revealing. Not even hinting is allowed?



Which is why I said St.Lucifer being mafia is BS


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> GUYS IM PROFESSOR OAK!!!
> 
> I MELESTED GARY IT WAS ME
> 
> IM SORRY!



.             


Do I get more post count for posting here?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> I got this pokedex and its telling me Princess Ivy is a legenday pokemon.
> 
> 
> wut to do.....



I didn't knew that someone would easily notice that I role hinted. 


SO I guess St. Luci as a Mafia isn't true then?


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cubey you gay son



Whatever you say BackBroke


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 5, 2011)

god damn, I love massive games with massive kill counts. just like RE game with all the day actions. WAD and Ayan are playing par for usual actions not that suspicious. st. luc's suicide will probably last. not going to vote in hope of something else interesting happening in the next few.


----------



## Candy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have 9,147 posts before I post this, and...

Now I have one more, which means I get posts here


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm quite surspise too. On the last Bleach game when Aiyannah got killed. WAD acted like he was surprised finding out Aiyannah was a Mafia. It turned out that they're on the same mafia faction in the end. WAD being Aizen and Aiyannah being Gin.

Sure is a game of deception. Well, anyway. We need to scumhunt now, right?
Is St. Luci being a Mafia already dismissed or not?


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't role revealing and hinting banned? Wouldn't St. Lucifer's claim of being mafia be considered role revealing? So he would either be modkilled for it or he's lying.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

According to the rule, fake role revealing will be ignored so if Luci's claim is false, then he won't be modkilled.


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> GUYS IM PROFESSOR OAK!!!
> 
> I MELESTED GARY IT WAS ME
> 
> IM SORRY!



**molested

Also in the write up, Hidden Nin made another name mix up which is partially fault. In the scene where Green throws the pokeball at Blue should be switched.

First off Blue is a girl. Look at the banner
Gree is a boy. Look at the banner. In the write up their genders were accidentally switched.

Not only that, the actions were mixed up. It was actually Green the BOY who caught Shedninja not the girl named BLUE.


All in all, read the write up as the girl Blue throwing the pokeball at Green the boy.*


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

st. lucifer didn't really claim any role though, he made a pretty broad  statement. and shark skin has defended him twice now saying not to lynch  him. seems a bit odd to me.

i'll keep it at this for the time unless something better comes up.
*
[vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> **molested
> 
> Also in the write up, Hidden Nin made another name mix up which is partially fault. In the scene where Green throws the pokeball at Blue should be switched.
> 
> ...



The write up already says Blue threw the ball at Green. It just got their genders wrong, I guess.



Hidden Nin said:


> *Blue moved cautiously as he approached his target.*  He was sure it was a Kecleon.  The way they blended in with the greenery so well, he'd catch it for sure.  *Furtively inching closer closer, he finally got in range.  He tossed his Pokeball.  With a hollow thud, it hit Green on the head.  She turned slowly, shivering with rage.*  Her eyes met Blues.
> 
> "_Blue!?_"
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

You guys...

He's not role revealing, he's faction revealing.

Mafia. Sure. But who?

Not against the rules.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2011)

i'm really not in the mood to read back on those many pages  

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

* [vote lynch st. lucifer]*

I'm the same as James.  Time to fall asleep.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 5, 2011)

So damn confused. 

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Just till the morning.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*

Can't really say I have a good reason for this...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St. lucifer]*

aaaaaaand

*[Sacrifice FakePeace]*


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, lots of things to read through O__O Summary, plox ^__^?


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not mafia lol. Snorlax knows I'm not mafia *role hint* 

I was kinda pissed Snorlax got in my way -_- that's why I decided to hint myself.

You guys need me if Mafia takes over.

I was just jk about the mafia thing.

Lynch me if you want.Townies gonna town, like they did in the Roleplaying game. Again, I'm not lying ^_^

Also, SharkSkin = prob snorlax or investigated me.

Let me live, I'll kill myself during the night. or the next dayphase.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

* [Change Vote No Lynch] *

Might as well, as my vote isn't going to matter much shortly. kaboom *grin*


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Townies gonna town


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Lets give it to the mafia folks cuz none of them will ever disagree to not lynch me when I role hinted.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2011)

lol *[change vote lynch whatadrag]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

*[lynch WhataDrag]*

Hes been tooo evil lately ,Aizen,Naruto,Mafia, probaly same here .
St lucifer is a fodder probaly


----------



## MSAL (Mar 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST LUCIFER]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

so who are we lynching?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I'm not mafia lol. Snorlax knows I'm not mafia *role hint*
> 
> I was kinda pissed Snorlax got in my way -_- that's why I decided to hint myself.
> 
> ...



Okay, I think you're telling the truth.
You role hinted? How did you know Sharkskin investigated you?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

he is assuming what no one can assume


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

> Wez [Staraptor - Gambler] and Amrun [Jigglypuff- Primadonna] have been killed by Mewtwo.
> Lopunny was roleblocked by Snorlax.
> Hiruzen Sarutobi [Phione - Generic Townie] has been killed by Octillery.
> Atlantic Storm [Pikachu - Protector] was killed by Team Plasma.
> ...



Why isn't it in here in the write up where Snorlax investigated someone?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Why isn't it in here in the write up where Snorlax investigated someone?


 Probably because Snorlax is a roleblocker and not a cop...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

you can never know who the cop investigated
snorlax is roleblocker anyway


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

So roleblocking can't be seen from updates?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So roleblocking can't be seen from updates?


 
This is in the write up that you quoted a few posts back.... :


> Lopunny was roleblocked by Snorlax.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry I missed the phase.


I'm still alive right..



*suscribes*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Sorry I missed the phase.
> 
> 
> I'm still alive right..
> ...


 


You died, bro.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh shit....good luck townies.

*runs away*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 5, 2011)

Mewtwo is gonna be a big danger.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

There's a miniwagon forming on me after I hinted my role ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> There's a miniwagon forming on me after I hinted my role ?


Townies gonna town.


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2011)

Mafia, are you? 

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

No I'm not mafia. 

I said sharkskin is either Snorlax, or either investigated me. That's why he defended me. 

Townies will town because they only read the bolded parts.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

Townies will indeed town. it's what we do. Still, not many good options appear to be surfacing atm


----------



## Chibason (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> No *I'm* not *mafia*.
> 
> Townies will town because they only read the bolded parts.



That does tend to happen...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 5, 2011)

No actually, if you troll stupid posts we'll lynch you, because you're unreliable. Or mafia.

Townies gonna town.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

I've my eye on you...  i had a feeling about you first phase and it hasn't gone away *wink*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 5, 2011)

Watch away, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright it's fine. Since "not many good options" are surfacing. Lets just lynch the guy that pretty much role revealed. 

This is why I even oppose of Hiruzen getting lynched in most games where there is no RNG. 

Townies gonna town.

Gee I hope the town vigis don't die before the mafia vigis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Talking like a true mafia


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

I mean that to Noitora


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't really approve of role revealing. I try to not do it, but in some games it's kinda forced if lots of people do it...

i feel dirty when i pressure someone into revealing


----------



## Chibason (Mar 5, 2011)

Noitora said:


> No actually, if you troll stupid posts we'll lynch you, because you're unreliable. Or mafia.
> 
> Townies gonna town.



In the book of 'Mafia _do not do's_', Article 1 column 1, it states specifically to "Never call yourself Mafia or vote for yourself under any circumstances." It's pretty straight forward.. 

Failure to adhere to this rule will result in lynching.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

Chibason said:


> In the book of 'Mafia _do not do's_', Article 1 column 1, it states specifically to "Never call yourself Mafia or vote for yourself under any circumstances." It's pretty straight forward..
> 
> Failure to adhere to this rule will result in lynching.



True that. even if innocent it stinks of troll, and quite often people don't mind losing a townie to put down a troll


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright guys, so I am Aizen. Lynch me mother fuckers.



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Talking like a true mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

lucy doesn't mind
he knows he's guilty


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

I am mafia guys. Just lynch me. This isn't even trolling. Just go ahead, it's inevitable.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Even if I am pro-town because of my role, my attitude is pro-mafia 4 lyfe.

Well at least for this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Independent get?


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Pro-town role.

Pro-mafia mood. I blame being part of OP Mafia in your game. We were/still are doing so well  Invite me to your future games.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Townies gonna town.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry I'm posting kinda late been busy 

so are there any new developments?


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

I am mafia even though Snorlax roleblocked me. Go figure.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Mar 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I am mafia even though Snorlax roleblocked me. Go figure.


case in point
town is towning 
*[change vote lynch Synn]*


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 5, 2011)

*Lies and Deceit

Corruption and Chaos~*​
So confused on what is allowed and not allowed @_@ One thing is said, but it seems otherwise


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

everything is allowed
you just have to find a way around the rules first


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Let me live


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright, since you claimed Reviver I'll change my vote.

*[Change vote lynch Phoenix Zoro]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2011)

When does this phase end BTW?


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 5, 2011)

What is happening?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Let me live


any mafia that read the write up now knows your role


----------



## Chibason (Mar 5, 2011)

@St Luc- Have you explained your reasons for claiming Mafia on multiple occasions in this phase?



St. Lucifer said:


> I am mafia guys. Just lynch me. This isn't even trolling. Just go ahead, it's inevitable.



That post is only 15 posts back, on this page even. 

Serisously. Explain why you'd say that as a Townie?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 5, 2011)

So we've pretty much confirmed who St. Lucifer is, correct?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

I ain't changing my votes now. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePyRrb2-fzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

Netorie said:


> So we've pretty much confirmed who St. Lucifer is, correct?


 
We know who he is claiming to be. Whether he is the reviver or not is still up in the air.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Chibason said:


> @St Luc- Have you explained your reasons for claiming Mafia on multiple occasions in this phase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I said I was pissed for getting roleblocked.

I am who I claim to be. Only Snorlax knows I'm not lying. But it's funny, why would he go for me first? I am the least suspicious person on the list. I mean there's aiyanah, roflcopter. List goes on. Not that I'm saying they're mafia, but I would rather get them out of the game first (no hard feelings guys).


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I said I was pissed for getting roleblocked.
> 
> I am who I claim to be. Only Snorlax knows I'm not lying. But it's funny, why would he go for me first? I've only been mafia in 2/18ish games I've played.


 


I thought about changing my vote, but after this post I'm keeping it on you.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright. Townies gonna town 

It's okay. My ability sucks anyway. It's the same one I had in bleach but instead of using it once and becoming fodder, I use it once and sacrifice myself. Like you play to win, you know? Whats the sacrificing for.

And I was planning on reviving Espionage for the lulz, and the mods were all like "r u seriuz" and I was like "yeah lol"

But I got roleblocked *conveniently* I mean c'mon.

I'll do you guys a favor.

I am *Lopunny*.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Alright. Townies gonna town
> 
> It's okay. My ability sucks anyway. It's the same one I had in bleach bust instead of using it once and becoming fodder, I use it once and sacrifice myself. Like way to go.
> 
> ...


 
How is reviving Espi 'lulzy' ?
We can't lynch him again knowing his role and the consequences, mafia won't kill him for those same reasons. So, we'd be stuck with Espi for the remainder of the game...
I'd lynch myself after 2 phases of Espi... and I have the guy on ignore ffs.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

\
damn we could have had espi brought back with a revive.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Because you guys hate him so much. I mean, reviving Xerces as Electrode would've been better, but whatevs.

Blame Snorlax. Mafia, kill SharkSkin, the guy who defended me. He is snorlax 

Town Doctor, protect SharkSkin to troll the mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Because you guys hate him so much. I mean, reviving Xerces as Electrode would've been better, but whatevs.
> 
> Blame Snorlax. Mafia, kill SharkSkin, the guy who defended me. He is snorlax
> 
> Town Doctor, protect SharkSkin to troll the mafia


 
Btw... if you're not lying about who you are, why haven't you been modkilled yet ?


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Beacause Fireworks and Hidden Nin don't have this script/bot set up where whenever they detect someone has role revealed, they get modkilled. Duh rofl. 



Wait till they get online you silly goose.

Also, I'm not sacrificing myself as part of that bomb bullshit. I am getting modkilled.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Beacause Fireworks and Hidden Nin don't have this script/bot set up where whenever they detect someone has role revealed, they get modkilled. Duh rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was referring to this post:



St. Lucifer said:


> I'm not mafia lol. Snorlax knows I'm not mafia *role hint*
> 
> I was kinda pissed Snorlax got in my way -_- that's why I decided to hint myself.
> 
> ...


 
It made it perfectly clear who you claim to be.

Oh.. and one more thing.
Saying that Sharkskin is probably Snorlax or a cop will put a target on his head, you know.
Good job, dude.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm pro-mafia, no surprise. I said that a couple of pages back.

Also, I think the only difference between role hinting and role revealing is that you're not supposed to say your role explicitly. unfortunately in this game it's obvious who Snorlax roleblocked, so I can't say, hey, snorlax roleblocked me and he knows I'm not mafia. Or I just don't know the difference.

I am getting modkilled, Fireworks and Hidden Nin are just inactifags.

I am Lopunny.


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I'm pro-mafia, no surprise. I said that a couple of pages back.
> 
> Also, I think the only difference between role hinting and role revealing is that you're not supposed to say your role explicitly. unfortunately in this game it's obvious who Snorlax roleblocked, so I can't say, hey, snorlax roleblocked me and he knows I'm not mafia. Or I just don't know the difference.
> 
> ...


 
*Yeah because I dedicate my life to some damn mafia game that you aren't fucking grateful that I let you play in. .*

*Now that I'm back from community service, I can kill your ass.*

* 
1.Blaze - Mamanbou

**2.Jiraiya the Gallant*
*3.Zabuza*
*4.Sajin*
*5.Roflcopter*
*6.Aiyanah*
*7.WhatADrag*
* 
8.Atlantic Storm - Pikachu

** 
9.Hiruzen Sarutobi - Phione

**10.Hyper_Wolfy*
*11.Fakepeace*
*12.Remchu*
*13.Cycloid*
*14.Mangekyou SharingAL*
*15.James*
*16. Gumby2ms*
*17. Yagura*
*18. KBL*
* 
19. Espi - Electrode

**20. Candy*
*21.Eternal Fail*
*22. Chibason*
*23. Kamikaze*
*24. Noitora*
*25. No ceilings*
*26. Marco*
*27. Cubey*
* 
28. Amrun - Jigglypuff

**29. Platinum*
*30. Bioness*
*31. Buto Renjin*
* 
32. Wez - Staraptor

**33.Shark Skin*
*34. VLD*
* 
35. St. Lucifer - Ungrateful bitch Lopunny

**36. Princess Ivy*
*37. Majin Lu*
*38. Scizor*
*39. Kakashi Hatake*
*40. Sajin Komamura*
*41. Phoenix Zoro*
*42. Netorie*
*43. Blackluster*
*44. Lifemaker*
*45. Synn*
*46. Sayuki*

*Townies gonna fucking town*


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

That's what I meant. Don't be a jerk about it. ROLFCOPTER expects you guys to watch over posts 24/7

Kill my ass with your penis pl0x

And don't try to glorify that you do community service. Wanna know mine? I talk to people who are about to die. Fun? No. But you can learn a lot from it.

I'm just talking shit now.

Mafia, go after Shark Skin


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*

I'm still somewhat confused at the moment . ..


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

*I really don't give a shit what you do. Community service glorifying myself? Please I was telling you and the rest of the players why I was gone, not that you could think better of me. 

I can't learn anything from you. The reason I acted the way I did is because I'm not going to let you insult me and my friend. If you can't handle this game just leave. And the way I handled it was pretty nice considering how I've treated all of you.

And before I forget the bomb has been stopped.*


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2011)

Fireworks, whats up with the whole bomb situation?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, so much for that suspect...


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Fireworks, I didn't mean you were being inactive. Honestly I wasnt paying attention to this game because of WAD's game, so I couldn't really tell. It was just in response to ROFL's question to why I havent been modkilled yet. I didn't really mean it 

I'm really mafia guys, getting modkilled to help the town


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Fireworks, whats up with the whole bomb situation?



*We have enough sacrifices now I believe. One is Zabuza, one is Fakepeace and I don't know the other. I'll text Hidden Nin to find out. Once this thing goes off, I'll probably end the phase at like 4:30 for me that is about 45 minutes from now.*


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *We have enough sacrifices now I believe. One is Zabuza, one is Fakepeace and I don't know the other. I'll text Hidden Nin to find out. Once this thing goes off, I'll probably end the phase at like 4:30 for me that is about 45 minutes from now.*



Ok, just making sure.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Fireworks, who is getting lynched?


----------



## Empathy (Mar 5, 2011)

What's the majority ?


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Fireworks, who is getting lynched?



*I'm looking back now.*


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

*WAD - 3
VLD - 1
Aiyanah - 2
No Lynch - 4
Synn - 1
Phoenix Zoro - 1

Feel free to count back to see if I'm wrong. These votes aren't even close to majority they are so scattered. Well this phase may go on without a lynch. Now I'm going to start to write the bomb write up.*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

What the fuck happened with St. Lucifer?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

I think he was mod killed


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 5, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]* if you guys get a wagon going I'll think about joining but at this point none of the above wagons move me. hopefully all the bomb sacrifices weren't town or we will have to rely on trainers to save our ass.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys, go for WAD or Aiyanah. Always mafiosos.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm confused D:

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

I'll wait the 3rd sacrificed member's name.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

phase about to end, no suspects, the reviver suicides because he couldn't revive espionage of all people, and three people are gonna sacrifice themselves. wow, just wow


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

*Actually you dropped down to two sacrifices. . About to end phase. The bomb will randomly kill 5 players. Will have write up posted soon hopefully. *


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2011)

You guys are idiots. I bet if we kill one mafia member and dont lose more than 2 players with good roles we will be lucky.

Expect a troll from FireWorks.

It's not my fault who the bomb kills now.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

Generics sacrifice yourselves, there are 14 of you fucks


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait when did we lose the 3rd sacrifice?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd honestly rather the bomb go off, I mean as stated before if it manages to kill some of the difficult Mafia members I'm all for it.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Sacrifice me cuz I haven't been modkilled yet



I'm doing this for the mafia. Not for you town ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

My role is meant to sacrifice anyway.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

fireworks acknowledged you were modkilled when she(?) crossed out your name above didn't she?

plus the write up is in works so it's a little late now. all we can do is cross our fingers and hope some decent roles get killed


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

If he's modkilled we should find out what role he is


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Wasn't he Lopunny?


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

So he says


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

> 35. St. Lucifer - Ungrateful bitch Lopunny


turns out he was telling the truth


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

at ungrateful bitch


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2011)

that should definitely be in the op


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Bunch of Bitches


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry my fucking computer logged me out and erased everything I wrote. I'll post half the write up and I'll post the other later. Please don't say anything to me because I'm so upset. I worked so hard on it. Here you go.



*Day Phase II is over Night Phase II begin*​ 

*Meanwhile back in the plaza, the Pokemon League were facing even bigger problems.*

*"Trode trode trode trode trode troooooooode!" (I'm gonna blow I'm gonna blow I'm gonna aaaaaaaaaah!) Out of terror, Lopunny comitted suicide.*

*"Me mew m..." (Get dow...) but it was far too late. The bomb exploded before Mew could finish.*

*BA-BOOM!!!!*

*The plaza was immediately destroyed and the Pokemon League was decimated. The blast continued to spread across the city ravenously eating up everything in it's radius.*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*Blue, Green, and Red walked together not knowing what was happening. In the middle of her sentence, Blue stopped.*

*"Guys did you hear that?" she said*

*"Yes it sounded as if..." Red started but before he could finish his eyes widened in horror. "Run he cried. Not understanding their friend's panic, Green and Blue turned. Debris and dead pokemon came flying their way at an alarming speed.*

*"There is no time" screamed Green frantically. "The best we can do is pray and take cover." The three young trainers linked arms and kneeled inside a nearby building. Together they cried hoping they'd be spared but it was useless because the pokemon to hear their prayers...Arceus, was dead.*

*"I love you guys" Red snobbed*

*"Samesies" sighed Blue*

*"Right back at ya" mumbled Green. Then everything went black.*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*Cerulean Cave shook violently*

*"Mewtwo?" (What could this be?)*

*"Cele bi bi" (I saw in the future that this might happen! These tremors we are feeling are the result of Electrode's explosion due to him being provoked by Arcanine. At the end of the vision, I..) Celebi's voice trailed off. Celebi wasn't the only one prepared for the bomb. Azumarill had heard it way before and thus retreated to the deep water depths of the cave leaving the rest of the Battle Frontier behind.*

*"Two?" (You what?)*

*"Celebiiii!" (Protect!) With all of her energy, Celebi used protect to save the lives of her team. In a matter of seconds, Cerulean Cave was demolished.*
*------------------------------------------------------------------*
*At N's castle, Mincinno sat upon his throne quietly.*

*"Delcatty del del." (Mincinno, there is a huge amount of energy heading this way! When it hits, the results will be catastrophic!)*

*"Min min min" (I know. Just accept fate as it is and look death right in the face)*

*"Del de delcatty?" (I don't understand! Why?!?) Delcatty then ran from the room sobbing to her other members of Team Plasma. Zoroark on the otherhand was way ahead of her. He had sensed the energy surging forth too and was taking shelter in the basement. He begged his fellow member Baibanira to follow but he retaliated.*

*"Bai bai bai" (No. Zoroak grow some balls for once. Don't go in the basement, come with me and the others and sit next to Master Mincinno. We'll all face this together. We're a team and we stick together.*

*"Zor" (But) Zoroark started but he stopped when Desukan plaed a ghostly hand on his shoulder. Zoroark settled and looked at his team around him. This was his family. They stood by each other no matter what. He realized he couldn't leave them. Slowly, Zoroark retreated from the door and followed the others to sit beside Mincinno.*

*"Mincinno min" (I can see it.) He chuckled. He then closed his eyes and let the warmth engulf him. The explosion ripped through the castle leaving it completely ravaged. It continued devouring everything in it's wake.*

*Slowly dust and debris fell from the sky and when the smoke cleared there was nothing left. The entire city had been laid to waste*
*------------------------------------------------------------------- *


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 5, 2011)

Helpful info is helpful o__o


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Well Town is screwed


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

You forgot to include the names of the players who died.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Townies have towned.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Well Town is screwed




I GUESS YOU COULD SAY.....I JUST GOT SCREWED IN DA BUTT





















YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2011)

Sigh... I'll need to take some mental notes on this one and remember what happened here for future mafia games


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Townies have towned.



*Townies going to fucking town *


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Shark Skin was snorlax? 

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

I was right. 

I wonder if Mafia would've went after him anyway since I did suggest killing him and whether or not the town doctor would've protected him.

I definitely Towned.


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2011)

*And I forgot to put another person that died. Arcanine from the Pokemon League -WhatADrag. I forgot to put his name and picture up. I'll fix it.*


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Serves you all right.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Espionage I tried to revive you, sorry budy. Snorlax revived me. Serves him right to get killed by the bomb.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

of course the odds are one mafia gets hit and i happen to be that one mafia  
good luck to you all ~

i'll continue to enjoy from the sidelines, thanks for the game fireworks and hidden nin :3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh...my...fucking...god.

If i find out who rescinded their sacrifice i'm gonna neg the shit out of them.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

Told you dumb fucks to sacrifice 

NOOO JUST LET THE BOMB GO OFF WE'LL PROBABLY GET SOME MAFIA, they said.

Well we got one Mafia and 4 townies


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

all going according to plan


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 5, 2011)

Aw, I died and I wasn't in the climax yet 
Thanks for the game 

/dead


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2011)

You want to be in a climax? I'll bring ya there...


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 6, 2011)

Who are we lynching?


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

Sayuki said:


> Who are we lynching?



*There is no lynching. We didn't have enough for a lynch, and even if we did, majority went to no lynch. Plus it's night phase so NO TALKING . Sorry, I guess I should enforce the rules a bit. *


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

*Day phase III start.*​ 
*?Ugh is everyone alright?? groaned Red. He raised his head slowly and looked at his surroundings. There was nothing left. Everything he had known was gone. Erased from existence. A bloody tear began to ease down his face. By the looks of things, there were probably no survivors, and if there were, they were buried under the debris and Red knew there was no way to reach them.*

*As the Trainers sat together recollecting themselves, Team Plasma already had plans and took advantage of the situation.*

*?Mincinno cinno? (Look at those pathetic beings weeping. Let?s put them out of their misery.) However Mincinno wasn?t alone in his belief. Members of the Pokemon League and Battle Frontier were enraged of by happened and felt they needed a scape goat and what better choice than humans. But the Trainers weren?t as unaware as the pokemon thought, they had sensed their impending presence. With amazing reflexes, Green and Blue threw their pokeballs at their unsuspecting attackers.*

*?Go pokeball? They yelled simultaneously. Green?s pokeball hit Nosepass and Blue?s hit Sentret.*

*?Octillery!!? (Die loathsome teenager!) Octillery?s octazooka flew at lightning speed towards Green?s head and he had no time to respond. *

*?Shedninja nin!? (Don?t worry, I?ll protect you with my life master) And with that, Shedninja used wonderguard and protected Green from being sniped.*

*?Now it?s my turn? Red said devilishly. A grotesque look had overcome him and the pokemon started to back away. Red pulled out his master ball and his other pokemon balls. He instinctively threw one at Mewtwo and caught it. He flung others and managed to capture the whole Battle Frontier. Team Plasma and the Pokemon League couldn?t believe their eyes. The entire Battle Frontier had been captured and belonged to the boy who just might be the most powerful Trainer and being on the planet. In terror, both pokemon groups fled hiding in nearby debris.*
*--------------------------------------------------------------* 
*Still at the scene, the three trainers didn?t know what to do. Everything was gone and they did what they did best?battle. Blue took the job of being ref.*

*?Now let?s play nice boys, BEGIN!? she shouted eagerly. And with that the battle started. The battle raged ferociously both pokemon fighting to please their trainers. However as the battle waned, Luxray gained the upper hand.*

*?Finish it! Iron tail!? shouted Red. Luxray obeyed it?s trainer and dealt the final blow to Green?s Nosepass. *

*?Nosepass has fainted, Red and Luxray win!? yelled Blue. Green knelt next to Nosepass.*

*?You did well he said. Now rest.? Green frowned and looked up at Red ?I?ll get you next time buddy.?*

*Nosepass of Team Plasma has died - Sayuki*
*Sentret of the Battle Frontier has been captured by Blue*
*Red has caught the remaining members of the Battle Frontier*

*Shit just got real.*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Tamed


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

So wait. Red now controls one mafia?


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

*I have to leave but I will explain a few things.

Green has shedninja who has few weaknesses. Fire and Ice and Ghost and Dark. A pokemon of that type must defeat him. Otherwise he can' be hurt. In other words, as long as Green has this pokemon, he is almost invincible

Red now has the battle frontier under his possession. They can still talk during the day phase, but they no longer have their powers. They all now belong to Red and he controls completely.

Red and Green are probably the most powerful and dangerous players in the game.*


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

Marco said:


> So wait. Red now controls one mafia?



*Correct. He controls all the the Battle Frontier except the ones that are dead and the ones that are captured. He controls them all except Celebi, Sentret and Shedninja.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Red has a whole mafia under his control >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

Well... shit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

I used Cheat codes and hacks. tough break


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

HW implying he's Red


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

come at me, I dare ya


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SCIZOR]*

He only posted once.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

oh wait you can't


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 6, 2011)

Mmmm this could be going better couldn't it?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

*Lynch Kakashi *

I don't like evil pokemon,unless they are mine


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

Wouldn't lynching work?

And isn't Hyper_Wolfy role hinting?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Everybody pretty much know who i am already,so its ok


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

Marco said:


> Wouldn't lynching work?


 
Lets find out.

*[VOTE LYNCH HYPER_WOLFY]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch Hyper Wolfy]*

place self in lynchable situation
fail at escaping
???
profit


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

Well if he's really Red, then he'd be MOD killed for role hinting. If he's not, then he's not...

But for now

*[VOTE LYNCH Hyper_Wolfy]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 6, 2011)

Hell I'll town as townies do. 

* [vote lynch Hyper_wolfy] *


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

don't try to bite back at your master Rofl & Aiyanah


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> don't try to bite back at your master Rofl & Aiyanah


 >implying that you're my master



Nice try tho.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

i am still free


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, Wolfy is just flaunting it now. 

*[Vote Lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Townies gunna town


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

we cannot town on someone who is not town


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Red doesnt care if he dies,because hes just towning town ,because he might be actually town,and luring evil pokemons to him


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HYPER_WOLFY]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

lol wolfy 



> place self in lynchable situation
> fail at escaping
> ???
> profit


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Avenge me guys


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper-Wolfy]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

I am changing my names your votes wont work


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HYPER WOLFY]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I am changing my names your votes wont work


Changing my vote to Lin Lin isn't all that much work, you know.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*

Self explanatory vote.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*

kill the trainer


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

wolfy, what have you gotten yourself into?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper Wolfy]*

lol wolfy

I know who we should lynch next guys


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

you should share that information in case you die over night


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hyper Wolfy]*

I fear every trainer


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you should share that information in case you die over night


Alas yes it seems that way, anyway James is the one to lynch.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 6, 2011)

Did not know this phase had started.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper Wolfy]
*KHR = mafia


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HYPER_WOLFY]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

lol but if wolfy is red then he releases all the powerful mafia he has. that's why he flaunted it. majority is now 18. how many votes does wolfy have? I thought red had a 2 pokemon limit? do generic pokemon keep elements or is shednija basically able to coast for most of the game because the odds of him meeting his weakness is extremely rare? either way trainers are bp/cowards for a larger part so might as well lynch when we can *[VOTE LYNCH HYPER WOLFIE]*


----------



## Netorie (Mar 6, 2011)

Lets see then, shall we.

*[Vote lynch Hyper Wolfy]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hyper Wolfy]*

I'm not sure what purpose lynching a trainer serves but ok...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Red is laughing at you all now


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*

How come I wasn't Pm'd? Not cool.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper Wolfy] *Seems like it's going down like this.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Why do I always get to this thread when all the activity is gone?


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

lul HW aint Red ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

*[VOTE LYNCH James]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

interesting cubey. was pretty sure he wasn't probably green without a pokemon, or just a bored townie going out trolling. but red can use mewtwo's double kill and wolfie will probably be attacked by day-actions.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

Red is a boss, he caught Mewtwo? Damn son this shit is getting tight.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Hold up

Red [Master Trainer] - With his pokeballs, Red can catch one pokemon each night phase by sending a name to the game mod. Once that pokemon is acquired, Red can use its power at his disposal. *Red can only hold up to two pokemon at a time. If he wants another, he'll have to release one and catch another. He cannot however release and catch a pokemon in the same phase. *

How the fuck does Red have the entire Battle Frontier


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh Fireworks I forgot to tell you that your title is mispelled.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold up
> 
> Red [Master Trainer] - With his pokeballs, Red can catch one pokemon each night phase by sending a name to the game mod. Once that pokemon is acquired, Red can use its power at his disposal. *Red can only hold up to two pokemon at a time. If he wants another, he'll have to release one and catch another. He cannot however release and catch a pokemon in the same phase. *
> 
> How the fuck does Red have the entire Battle Frontier


 He caught the Godfather. Apparently, that comes with the added bonus of the rest of the team, or something.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy fuck we are totally screwed


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

The people who lynch me first,obviously your evil


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Oh Fireworks I forgot to tell you that your title is mispelled.


*
What title? Also how many of you didn't get PMs? Hidden Nin said he sent them *


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *
> What title? Also how many of you didn't get PMs? Hidden Nin said he sent them *



It says 'Pokect' instead of Pocket in the thread title. I didn't even notice until he pointed it out


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I noticed a few days ago but kept forgetting to tell you.

<---Grammar Nazi


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooh, OP much ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 6, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> The people who lynch me first,obviously your evil



*[Lynch Hyper Wolfy]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

^I think I found the next mafia scum.


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2011)

Sayuki said:


> Ooh, OP much ?



*You're dead .......*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> lul HW aint Red ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH James]*


I kinda figured he isn't but i don't think we can avoid the bandwagon at this point. I know who James is and it's best we get rid of him.

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*....Because i don't believe HW is Red and James is a roadblock for us all. I'd ask everyone to change up to him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

don't really want to go with the flow on this one *[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]* this might liven things up in here or be a waste and if james is town then we know who isn't


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

town has towned 
*[change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote James]*

why not


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

I can already tell that a lot of mafia are on this James wagon. It depends on what he is though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I can already tell that a lot of mafia are on this James wagon. It depends on what he is though.


I'm sure they have, but we don't need him around regardless. Read the write-up completely. You'll know how i know and i'll end up dead as a result. Mafia won't want me around, town's already lost.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I'm sure they have, but we don't need him around regardless. Read the write-up completely. You'll know how i know and i'll end up dead as a result. Mafia won't want me around, town's already lost.



I would bargain the info for your life. It could get you an extra day to live. Not like the mafia faction has been active the past couple of days.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure what exactly is going on but Red isn't a huge threat atm so I guess I'll switch.

*[Change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Not sure what exactly is going on but Red isn't a huge threat atm so I guess I'll switch.
> 
> *[Change vote lynch James]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Not sure what exactly is going on but Red isn't a huge threat atm so I guess I'll switch.
> 
> *[Change vote lynch James]*


Red controls an entire mafia
he is quite the threat right now


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Red has a whole damn mafia under his belt, the guy's the most dangerous person right now.

@ Jiraiya,

I attacked James, and i've already said too much with that  come at me mafia


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Red controls an entire mafia
> he is quite the threat right now



I don't see how Red controlling the mafia is any worse than mafia using their actions themselves tbh


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't see how Red controlling the mafia is any worse than mafia using their actions themselves tbh



I didn't think of it this way. You're quite correct. But Wolfy is hinting he's Red quite a bit. So he's either Red or a troll. Either way, it'd be best to get rid of him, right?


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

It depends. Do you think he would do it for the rest of the game?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Marco said:


> I didn't think of it this way. You're quite correct. But Wolfy is hinting he's Red quite a bit. So he's either Red or a troll. Either way, it'd be best to get rid of him, right?



Buto seems confident in his vote so I'll follow him instead for now.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know. And Red is independent. I think it'd be better if he aided town.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

So are the other trainers. If that's the case, then shouldn't we switch back to Hyper_Wolfy?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy's probably just trolling though.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

He could be. That's bad too. Not AS bad. But still.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

So we lynch Wolfy, who's either Red or trolling us (however this isn't completely bad because Wolfy may assist town) or we can lynch a sure fire pain in the ass (James).


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Quite the predicament. Which one do we follow? Or do we start one on an inactive?(gumby2ms)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually, let's do this, Lynch James. Get rid of him now, i can figure out who Wolfy is, either resulting in his death (if he's Red and not smart enough to use his Poke's or he's not Red) or he lives (because he is Bulletproof or Red who used protection). However, Chansey needs to protect me. 'cause now my life is on a night by night basis or i get captured.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Candy (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin is mafia 

*Change to [Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, alright. Who is Jαmes anyway? Mafia or trainer? Cause trainer might help us.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Trainer (am i allowed to say this much?). I don't think trainer's are gonna help us at all right now, i mean what can he do to protect us from Red and/or other Mafia?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Candy said:


> Sajin is mafia
> 
> *Change to [Lynch Sajin]*



...


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

Well for starters, he controls a mafia pokemon (it seems like you're saying he's Green). He could capture more and go for the mafia.

EDIT: Blue controls one too.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

So, do we go for James, Wolfy, or someone else?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Well guys, i'm just making suggestions. All i know is, is who James is. I don't see how he'll help us at all, if he wants to ally to town by capturing mafia or not. It'd be nice if he'd be active here.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Jαmes. Even if Wolfy is Red, there's not much gain in killing him since the mafia will just be back in control.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Jαmes]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

True. Right now it's just me you and marco.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

Well yeah I agree with this.
*
[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2011)

lol townies towning once again. and it should be obvious by the first phase writeup who buto is if he investigated me  if he's not the godfather, then he's one of red's toys. 

i can't reveal so i'll leave it up to you folks to reread the writeup and every other mafia is eager to lynch me because of what fireworks said


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Well guys, i'm just making suggestions. All i know is, is who James is. I don't see how he'll help us at all, if he wants to ally to town by capturing mafia or not. It'd be nice if he'd be active here.



real hypocritical. if you know who i am, then you know townie will need me  i'm not selfish.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't investigate you, i attacked you last night phase 

If you agree to help us then so be it.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*

Until we have a definate answer.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah i'll help 

if i don't get modkilled


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Very well then.


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2011)

Dude, we have a definite fucking answer. James is Green, I put this entire game on it.

Now fucking *[VOTE LYNCH James]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm all for the independents aiding the town.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Hyper_Wolfy]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

you better not waste a lynch on me. :33 it's mafia we should be targeting. *[vote lynch cubey]* 

even red capturing the whole battle frontier (which by the way doesn't make sense to me how he did it) could be a good thing for us. if he decides to help that is.


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2011)

> implying i'm mafia 

He captured the entire Mafia by capturing the Godfather.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

Red basically captured the mafia boss. And by proxy all the pokemons under said boss.

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]* for now.


----------



## Savage (Mar 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> you better not waste a lynch on me. :33 it's mafia we should be targeting. *[vote lynch cubey]*
> 
> even red capturing the whole battle frontier (which by the way doesn't make sense to me how he did it) could be a good thing for us. if he decides to help that is.



The trainer get the ability of the pokemon he catches and can use them as his own. Since Mewtwo is the godfather I guess, he can control that mafia actions because that is part of the godfather ability.


----------



## Savage (Mar 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch gumby2ms]*

I've never seen him active and we are doing him a favor in a way.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

i see. well let's hope red uses that to kill off the other mafia. or can he let mewtwo kill his own team?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

I think he could.

Anyway, i'm not sure James is entirely dedicated to helping us. So i don't know

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

lol I'm inactive I've posted a couple times today and have been watching you blather on. I'm waiting for mod action on james or whatever. 

now as for the whole james versus wolfy aren't both suspicions based upon accusations by others? 
so the question is who are we voting for either green, red or a mafia member you guys seem to believe wolfie is. 

besides I have been busy with BB game this evening so haven't posted again and don't feel like changing my vote yet as we are no where near a quorum. 

so switching vote to me is pointless as we still need more votes for someone or something not chaos. the town's power is in the lynch we need serious progress, wolfie arguments are good but not much action or agreement on them yet.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

With gumby I agree. Reasoning is sound


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

@ gumby

Wolfy's arguments are good? He's been saying he's Red and pretty much threatening town. How are his arguments good?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

We don't even know if Wolfy is Red, he could just be trolling us  we however know who james is. Red could help town by keeping his Pokes at bay or he could fuck us over, James can help us but not as much as we'd like.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

doesn't make much sense for a non-governor to claim to be a big character he may be trying reverse psychology and actually be red but did anyone investigate him to find him as red or is he just trolling. words are cheap, gotta think actions.besides votes aren't final for a couple hours yet. anyone got a vote count yet.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

That'd why i presented this idea, Lynch James now, tonight i attack Wolfy, Chansey protects me. No matter the outcome we'll know who Wolfy is.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

still a lot of non-voters and other then marco's indecisiveness barely the majority of people have voted once.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, if Wolfy's trolling, he should die. Why confuse town if you're town? As for Jαmes, he pretty much also admitted he's Green but he said he'd help us. And what about Blue? She doesn't seem dangerous right now but these trainers will get stronger each day.


----------



## Hero (Mar 7, 2011)

*Someone take a vote count please.*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

kakashi hatake --> scizor --> hyper wolfy
hyper wolfy --> kakashi hatake
roflcopter --> hyper wolfy
aiyanah --> hyper wolfy --> james
marco --> hyper wolfy --> james --> hyper wolfy --> no lynch
lifemaker --> hyper wolfy
chibason --> hyper wolfy --> james
platinum --> hyper wolfy
mangekyou sharingal --> hyper wolfy
sajin --> hyper wolfy --> james
bioness --> hyper wolfy --> james
buto renjin --> hyper wolfy --> james --> no lynch
fakepeace --> hyper wolfy
blacksmoke --> hyper wolfy
cycloid --> hyper wolfy
synn --> hyper wolfy
netorie --> hyper wolfy
blacklusterseph004 --> hyper wolfy
jiraiya the gallant --> hyper wolfy --> james --> no lynch --> gumby2ms
noitora --> hyper wolfy
cubey --> james
candy --> hyper wolfy --> sajin
gumby2ms --> james
james --> cubey

hyper wolfy - 12 votes
james - 6 votes
kakashi hatake - 1 vote
sajin - 1 vote
gumby2ms - 1 vote 
cubey - 1 vote 

no lynch - 2 votes


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

wow I see mod genoicide coming soon. too much inactivity no wonder so much annoyance. why\d you vote sajin candy? like to keep tables open. but based on what wolfie said it's hard to say he's red just he thinks everybody knows who he is?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

wolfy has a cute username. how can anyone vote for such a cute username?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

If your smart enough,you should figure it out by now,Letting me live ,
I already stated my role way before this,but than again I dont mind dying,and now guess again.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes a man just has to stick by his vote no matter the cost


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

why is this game dead in the water? been like 6 hours


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2011)

i think everyone has finalized their decisions, and the game mods are busy with school a lot of the time.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2011)

*You look familiar*​
Red sat lazily on his newly received throne, steeped in the deep dungeon of Cerulean cave.  His eyes glossed over the small creature scampering over towards him as he began dozing.  They had said something about some fool posing as him down near the center of the Pokemon League's main plaza.  Imbecile.  He gruffly rose from his thrown, cape trailing behind him.

"..."

--------------------------------------------------------

Linoone frolicked playfully in the middle of the plaza as wary Pocket Monsters began to slowly surround him.

"Noooooooooooone!"  (I dare you to attack me!  I'm Red you dummies, hahahahaha!)

Suddenly the advancing pokemon stopped advancing.  Their eyes drew upon alarm and fear as they looked in awe and terror at the figure behind Linoone.  The jest noticed the shadow that had suddenly appeared behind him.  Quickly, he dashed ahead, and shot a preemptive volley of mud.  Red looked through hardened eyes as the mud dripped off his cape.  

"It's funny.  After this fifth set of Pokemon appeared, I found that Mewtwo had figured out a new move.  Something only it could learn.  Funny it took it this long to learn it's "signature move" of sorts...but alas.  ...Mewtwo.  Psystrike."  

Circular wisps of Mewtwo's Essence began to emit from it as it concentrated, closing its eyes.  Linoone looked around in alarm as bright motes of violet light began to appear and scatter around him, moving at high speeds, reappearing and disappearing rapidly.

"Peace."

--------------------------------------------------------

*Hyper_Wolfy  [Linoone - Generic Townie] has been lynched
DAY PHASE III IS NOW OVER
NIGHT PHASE III NOW BEGINS
PLEASE SEND IN YOUR NIGHT ORDERS*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

Remeber to look back when this phrase all started.It will the only leads you get.Go Red 
Nice Game Fireworks.But I find out Pokemon Mafia is not my thing.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

It's Night Phase dude.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase ?* ​ 


*"Are you okay?" asked Blue. Green turned and looked into her smiling eyes. She cared about him...now that he thought a little bit harder, she always had. He reached over and grabbed her hand.*



*"Yes, I'm fine." he chuckled. Green looked around. Everything was gone. "What are we supposed to do?" he pondered. He continued to sit for a while then finally decided to get up. He urged his comrades to get up as well. They walked through the debris looking for any survivors. However none were to be found. Along their walk, Green stumbled upon an injured Gardevoir. Feeling bad for it, he caught it. "Well it'll replace my Nosepass" he thought to himself.*

*----------------------------------------------------*

*While the trainers minded their own business, the pokemon were trying to survive and savage what they could. The Pokemon League suffering heavy injuries decided that they should stay on their toes and watch out for enemies. While they where planning on their rebound Zangoose unexpectedly killed himself. Not long after that, Octillery spotted the enemy. Delcatty from Team Plasma. Octillery took aim and fired. He nailed Delcatty straight in the head. In an instant she collasped and fainted. Sensing a disturbance in the air, her team rushed to her aid but it was far too late. She was gone. Enraged Spiritomb looked around.*



*"Tomb Spiritomb!!!" ( You Pokemon League fuckers will pay!) However Spiritomb didn't know he had someone watching his every single move. *



*"Dit ditto" (Interesting, I think I'd transform into him) Without hesitation, Ditto transformed into Spiritomb. This will come in handy he thought.*

*------------------------------------------------------*

*Still looking for survivors, the trainers stumbled upon the scene of the pokemon. Afraid, Blue's Sentret hid behind Green's Shedinja.*



*"It's okay darling, I'll protect you." Blue said motherly. She eyed all of the pokemon until one caught her eye. "I want that one" she breathed. She drew a pokeball from her bag and threw it at Octillery's head. The pokeball bounced off and rocked several times before stopping. Octillery now belonged to her. "Yes, I caught myself a powerful pokemon!" she yelled estatically.*



*Red's Luxray curious of Blue and her new pokemon walked up beside her. Surprised Blue greeted Luxray.*



*"Hey there cutie!" she squealed. She patted him on the head and looked him dead in the eyes. A shiver ran down her spine. It's as if Luxray was looking right through her.*

*--------------------------------------------------------*

*Furious that Octillery had been captured, the Pokemon charged Blue, but Red was 2 steps ahead of them.*



*"Go Mewtwo!" shouted Red. "Use psychic!" Metwo ruthlessly picked up Delcatty's lifeless body and threw it at the pokemon leading the charge. With brute force, Cacturne was hit by the body and smashed into a pile of debris. "Good work Mewtwo you..." Before Red was able to finish his sentence, Mewtwo fell to the ground. "No, what happened?" he growled*



*"It appears that Cacturne used Destiny Bond before it was defeated bringing Mewtwo done with it." said Green slyly. "I guess you're much weaker now." Furious, Red commanded Azumarill to listen in on Team Plasma. However, the pokemon she was decided to listen to didn't say anything. Feeling inferior, he commanded Seviper to constrict Green's Shedinja. And transforming into Vaporeon, Eevee protected him. *

*"Calm down Red, I was only kidding. Now change your tampon and let's try to find something to eat in this nuke zone." Letting down his guard, Red agreed. *

*"Fine. Let's go. Come on Blue. "And with that the three trainers walked off. But Red forgot his newly acquired pokemon. "Come on Azuarill, Eevee, Seviper, and Spinda. Let's go." They didn't budge.*

*"Zu zu marill zu." (Mewtwo is dead. We don't have to follow anymore.) Without looking back, The Battle Frontier left Red. Eevee led the pack. *

*"Eevee ee vee." (Don't worry team, the Battle Frontier shall rise again."*
*---------------------------------------------------------*
*Delcatty of Team Plasma has died - Candy*
*Mewtwo has died and thus Red has lost control of the Battle Frontier - Roflcopter*
*Octillery of the Pokemon League has been captured by Blue*
*Cacturne of the Battle Frontier had died. - VLD*
*Zangoose of the Battle Frontier has comitted suicide. - Scizor*
*Ditto of the Pokemon League has copied the Immortal Spiritomb.*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

What's with all the killings


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch BlackSmoke]*

Bad guys got to go.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 8, 2011)

intense game has pokemon slaughter. rofl should be pissed mew2 is boss.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What's with all the killings



*There will be more if people don't post this phase. I've been patient long enough.*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 8, 2011)

I want to say, at least Mewtow was taken out, but it doesn't seem like a fair trade.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

I say James. He sure towned his way out of it yesterday. 
*
[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

His avatar proves his guilt.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 8, 2011)

Well shit.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I want to say, at least Mewtow was taken out, but it doesn't seem like a fair trade.



Well, that's two mafia down at least.

Team Plasma hasn't done much lately. Does that mean they're the inactive players?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't lynch James yet. He can be useful to us. Give him some time because not many people did things the night phase.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you guys also help spread the word that the game has started.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see the reason for lynching James really.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

They're most likely mafia then. From team plasma or something. Lynch BlackSmoke Noitora.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 8, 2011)

What grounds do we have for lynching BS?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Because I know he's part of team plasma.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 8, 2011)

where buto at he had the big backing of james leaving. chib's did too. along with me but I just knew that wolfie was innocent. laters I have work get me something worth thinking about.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 8, 2011)

How do you know?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait til next phase to lynch James. We found out his role last phase and he said he would be useful. Give him more time.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Noitora said:


> How do you know?



It's in the write up.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch BlackSmoke]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2011)

it looks like i was roleblocked though :/

and *[vote lynch blacksmoke]*


----------



## Netorie (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmm. For now.

*[VOTE LYNCH BLACKSMOKE]*

Might change after I get up.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

Mewtwo died. That's good. How do you know Blacksmoke's Team Plasma


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

* [vote lynch BlackSmoke] * I'll get upon this wagon


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch BlackSmoke]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLACKSMOKE]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Let's hope this proves more fruitful than the last wagon...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 9, 2011)

Captured....shoulda seen that one coming, fuck you Blue.

*[Vote Lynch BlackSmoke]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

wow what phase is it?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch BlackSmoke]* Wag-ga-ga-ga-gon.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm noticing that all Kakashi Hatake does each phase is just post. Not saying you're mafia or anything. Would just like an explanation.

And is Blacksmoke Blue? Seems like that from Buto's post.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

So anyway, the list of pokemon that the trainers have.

Red: Luxray [Mewtwo died]
Blue: Sentret and Ocitellery
Green: Shedninja and Gardevoir [Nosepass died]

I'm not missing anything, am I?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 9, 2011)

Marco said:


> I'm noticing that all Kakashi Hatake does each phase is just post. Not saying you're mafia or anything. Would just like an explanation.
> 
> And is Blacksmoke Blue? Seems like that from Buto's post.



Why would I say I'm mafia and get lynched.  

I go with bandwagons, thats my game plan when I don't know whats going on. But when I do, I will start the bandwagon.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

fine, fine if keeping james around is a good idea. *[vote lynch blacksmoke]* for now at least want to hear a word or two from him before phase is over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch gumby2ms]*

 Ok you HAVE to be mafia this time...


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

lol you forget I'm never mafia. why you wanna vote james? 

I'm like 50/50 on this one and this game is going stale with a one sided bandwagon by suspiciously knowledgeable people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

james it is...

*[change vote lynch James]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch BlackSmoke]*
Wagons everywhere...


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

vld seems to be in james killing boat. I'm not sure who all the trainers are but supposedly smoke is plasma. james is a trainer maybe. all speculation. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]* 

my guess is that james will get votes for the rest of the game and turn out to be generic in the end. but this is from chibason so should be decent idea.


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> vld seems to be in james killing boat. I'm not sure who all the trainers are but supposedly smoke is plasma. james is a trainer maybe. all speculation.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*
> 
> my guess is that james will get votes for the rest of the game and turn out to be generic in the end. but this is from chibason so should be decent idea.



VLD is dead.

Don't worry about Chibason. He can't do nothing at night.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

When did VLD die it's not on write-ups to my memory or even first page? is he?


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2011)

First page isn't updated. It was in this phase write up. He's Cacturn.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

d'oh. o well guess i'll go back to *[Change vote lynch blacksmoke]*

at least one game should reach majority votes that I'm in. still want blacksmoke to talk damn it. boring to just go through a lynch without counter strategy.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch blacksmoke]*


----------



## Candy (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Lynch - gumby2ms]*

He must die for his crimes to humanity


----------



## Sajin (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch BlackSmoke]* I'll follow Jiraiya's lead.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

Jαmes is maintaining that he'll help us and Jiraiya seems to be sure about Blacksmoke. If Blacksmoke is townie, we know who to lynch. Would also like to hear Blacksmoke out.

So *[VOTE LYNCH Blacksmoke]*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> VLD is dead.
> 
> Don't worry about Chibason. He can't do nothing at night.



Ah so know my meager role. Its true, Im harmless.

*[Vote lynch Blacksmoke]*


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch blacksmoke]*


----------



## KBL (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch blacksmoke]*


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, seems it can't be stopped anyway.
So *[Vote lynch BlackSmoke]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a townie fuckin mafia framing me


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

Your scan was wrong
*[vote lynch james]*
I welcome a real cop to scan me or whoever accused me to rescan please
I can help the town 


Pi pi pika


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

lol is bs guilty or innocent? 
*[vote lynch Sajin]*
getting a vote in
will read back later


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 9, 2011)

Jiraiya speaks well, let's see if he is right or not.
*[vote lynch Blacksmoke]*


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH James]*

So easy to town townies 

And why the fuck am I being threatened with modkills?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

No idea cubey my man I got it too despite having posted plenty


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 9, 2011)

Everyone got it. Its towards those who are inactive.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh I see, that makes sense


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Jiraiya speaks well, let's see if he is right or not.
> *[vote lynch Blacksmoke]*




??? you slut
dude I can help the town!!! What do you guys want names of mafia? I've got a few here


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

sure you do


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess you guys don't want names of mafia. OH well D:


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

are you confirming your mafia?


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope he accused me?
Because I'm pretty sure i'm the real Sheriff in these parts.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 9, 2011)

*Vote Lynch: BlackSmoke*

I don't believe/trust you  .


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Give us the names then meng 

Why you holding out pimp.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

finally the smoke has come. this will get interesting. This felt a bit too easy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

Jiraiya is shedninja, I'm the real officer Jenny in these parts.

X_X
give me tonight and I could give the rest of my names, protection is wanted.

PI PIKA


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

town will continue to town
i'll just let this play out


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on guys I love you all and we can do this if we just work together
To be the very best that we can be!
pokemon


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

unfortunately there is no saving you bs 
but you might be mafia all the same so i'll let this slide


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2011)

Good bye Blacksmoke. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Jiraiya is shedninja, I'm the real officer Jenny in these parts.
> 
> X_X
> give me tonight and I could give the rest of my names, protection is wanted.
> ...



lol you are so wrong  

die


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

Jαmes (Green) has shedninja. He pretty much confirmed you're lying.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

^I thought he lost possession of them?


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

It doesn't matter, he still knows who Shedinja is


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2011)

Chibason said:


> ^I thought he lost possession of them?



No, red lost possession of the pokemon frontier/mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It doesn't matter, he still knows who Shedinja is



and i'll be perpetually roleblocked because i cannot die :/


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> and i'll be perpetually roleblocked because i cannot die :/



But you _could_ be lynched..


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess we just wait for everyone else. Not much happened in when I was gone.


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2011)

Chibason said:


> But you _could_ be lynched..



But who would want to lynch him?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2011)

Chibason said:


> But you _could_ be lynched..



only anti-town will want to lynch me


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

We have no reason to lynch Jαmes. His power threatens us but in the end, he's independent. And he doesn't have offensive abilities as of now, either.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh fuck. Mewtwo's death means the Frontier are allowed to do as they please, doesn't it?

Town


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

what are the win conditions for the independents?


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

Well they're independent. I assume as long as they survive till only one faction (town or one of the mafias) wins, they win.

Hey, it just occurred to me. The write ups make it sound like the independents are working with each other. Well, are they?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

their not masons so that wouldn't be possible


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm, yeah. So just for write up purposes then. Then does that mean Red was trying to attack Green's pokemon? Something like that is in write up.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2011)

i think some of the data in the writeups aren't reflective of what actions we actually send in :/


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2011)

No, the Independents aren't aware of each other, or actively working together to accomplish their goals.  It's just easier in terms of the write up if we make it appear that way.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 10, 2011)

Makes sense I guess a bit of artistic licence never hurt anyone


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

don't know if I should say this but if red captures evvee does he control them all again? or was it just mewtwo's power that transfered/doublekill?


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

Eveee is the mafia boss now. So I'm pretty sure capturing it would also give a trainer control over the mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2011)

so i appeal the town roleblocker (if you're still alive) to roleblock seviper if you can find him


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

Roleblocking a roleblocker is  Might as well just kill him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

how long in this phase fire?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 10, 2011)

When is this phase ending.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Roleblocking a roleblocker is  Might as well just kill him.



no, i wanna capture him :33


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

lol KH simultaneous posting ftw.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah, I see 

Do we still have our cop? Perhaps he could find out Seviper. Or at the least Red or Blue.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

cops been captured cube.


----------



## Hero (Mar 10, 2011)

*Sorry fucking school fuck fuck. 

End Day Phase. Send in your night actions please. Also, I will have to do some mod killing.  Team Plasma*.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

man modkilling in this already slaughterhouse game. day 5 this could be over at this pace. mind you 2kill mewtwo is gone.


----------



## Hero (Mar 10, 2011)

*"Zoroark. Zor zor" (There is nothing left for me here. Our team has fallen to shambles and we're as of now pretty much inactive. Plus I haven't used my abilites at all. Ugh. I should just..) before Zoroark could finish his rant, a pokemon of the Pokemon League came up.*

*"Gen gar gen" (Mafia scum! Lynch him!) Zoroark panicked.*

*"Zoroark!" (No I'm not, please believe me!)*

*(Ditto dit ditto dit.) "He's lying. Show no mercy! Get him!" Before Zoroark could get away, he was ganged upon.*

*"Roark roark zoroark" (Team help help help me please!) But no one came to his rescuse...they joined in on the beating. "Zor" Zoroark thought back to the explosion and how they had acted as a family. He then realized at that moment that they really weren't and he and the rest were really being manipulated. His last words were (I guess we aren't such a family after all.)*

*Zoroark-Blacksmoke of Team Plasma has been killed.*


----------



## Hero (Mar 11, 2011)

Phase will start who th hell knows.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2011)

what happened to 1 hour and 30 minutes?


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

I was about to say the same thing. Deceiving post is deceiving.


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2011)

Mafia mods lie as much as mafia players.


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Blaze - Mamanbou
2.Jiraiya the Gallant
3.Zabuza
4.Sajin
5. Roflcopter - Mewtwo
6.Aiyanah

7. WhatADrag - Arcanine
8. Atlantic Storm - Pikachu
9. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Phione
10. Hyper_Wolfy - Linoone
11.Fakepeace
12. Remchu - Zoroark 
13. Cycloid - Generic Townie Banette
14. Mangekyou SharingAL
15. James
16. Gumby2ms
17. Yagura
18. KBL

19. Espi - Electrode
20. Candy - Delcatty
21.Eternal Fail
22. Chibason

23. Kamikazi - Celebi
24. Noitora
25. No ceilings - Mincinno
26. Marco
27. Cubey

28. Amrun - Jigglypuff
29. Platinum
30. Bioness
31. Buto Renjin

32. Wez - Staraptor
33. Shark Skin - Snorlax
34. VLD - Cacturne
35. St. Lucifer - Lopunny

36. Princess Ivy - Mew
37. Majin Lu - Kecleon
38. Scizor - Zangoose
39. Kakashi Hatake
40. Sajin Komamura - Scizor 
41. Phoenix Zoro
42. Netorie
43. Blackluster
44. Lifemaker
45. Synn
46. Sayuki - Nosepass

Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2011)

You missed Blacksmoke [Remchuu]


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

And you didn't cross off Espionage.


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

This game is so slow. Ugh. It's the same people posting over and over. 

Sorry for the delay peeps. 

But quick question. Whose write ups do you like more? Mine or Hidden Nin?

AND I LOVE HOW THE GAME IS SOOOO SLOW THAT JIRAIYA THE GALLANT CAN'T EVEN SPAM


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL THIS NIGHT PHASE HAS BEEN GOING FOR TWO DAMN DAYS HAHAH LOL FUCK FUCK HAHA HAHA.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This game is so slow. Ugh. It's the same people posting over and over.
> 
> Sorry for the delay peeps.
> 
> ...


you might not like my answer 
i never really read the write ups <.<
but your write ups are faction colored so i prefer them :33


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2011)

*I'm a Rocketman​*
Mincinno lay lifeless on his deathbed.  He felt his wounds pulsing.  This was it.  The cuts he had incurred from Mewtwo had set in.  It hurt.  Dammit, _it hurt._  Spiritomb loomed over Mincinno's bed, his breathing heavy and his eyes gazing eerily from the darkness.  The beep of the monitor was all that could be heard besides.  Shadows draped the room in depression.  He was dying.

He sat there, for a long while, staring at his waning boss.  He sank into the darkness as another Pokemon entered the room.  Sparks flared along his coat.

"Red wants him dead...it's over."

Spiritomb's assent stopped prematurely.  "It's fine.  We're done with him."

Luxray gave an empathetic nod as Spiritomb disappeared.  Turning to his target, his fur gave a full on electric field, releasing many volts.

"THUNDER."

*No Cielings - Mincinno/ Godfather has been killed by Luxray.*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Green sat docilely on the hill above a group of Pokemon.  He looked up at the sun, as the wind swayed his hair.  It was a peaceful day.  He just wanted to catch Pokemon.  As he heard a sound behind him, his ears pricked.  Someone was behind him.  Had Red gotten back from collecting water already?  Was it Blue?

He turned, Pokeball appearing in his hand instantly as he drew.  Just as he did his ball was disarmed with a swift beam of light.  He clutched his burning hand.  

"Dammit all!"  He looked up at the figure emerging from the forest.  A proud Flareon...?  Fishing around for a few more Pokeballs in his bag, he backed up, slipping backwards down the hill.  He hit with a solid thump as he found his way to the base.  Looking up, he saw Flareon, a burst of fire gathering in its mouth.  _Fuck_.

"Flamethrower."

*James - Green/ Master Trainer has been killed by the Battle Frontier.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Almost immediately afterward, a lone figure darted from the foliage, clubbing Flareon on its back with its bear hands.  Red then picked up his target and threw it to the base of the hill, next to Green.  

"Do...do you see what you've done?  The pain you've caused me now?  Why?  Why did you hurt him?  _Why_?"  Red sighed.  This was so stupid.  Why now of all times?  He rumaged through his bag, finding a pokeball, and Flareon's last sight was of a familiar red flash.  

*Eevee has been captured by Red*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blue sat tranquilly on Octillery's back, looking into the sunset.  So he was dead huh?  Oh well.  It didn't matter now.  nothing mattered now.  In the water below, the lifeless masses of a Landlos and a Scizor waded.  Nope, nothing at all...mattered now.

*FakePeace - Landlos/ Generic has been killed by Blue
Sajin Komamura has been modkilled
Day Phase begins now.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

Red is boss tier 
btw what was SK's role?


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

I think it's Scizor. Just a generic I think.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2011)

He was Scizor.  If I missed any actions please PM me, and any investigative roles should also PM if they need to know what they did last night phase.


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

*Green has been killed by the* *Battle Frontier.**
I think he deserves justice  I think that was delivered considering Red caught Eevee.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

you should send out phase pm's to everyone who's still alive


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Green

Someone kill Blue, I hate being under this asshole


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

I sent out a few myself, so some people should be coming.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Since Red has Eevee does that mean he has control over shedninja ability as well since it's part of that mafia or does he have to catch shedninja individually?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Since Red has Eevee does that mean he has control over shedninja ability as well since it's part of that mafia or does he have to catch shedninja individually?


*
I don't think it was in the write up so but Shedinja is dead. There was nothing saying that he was protected so he died along with Green*.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch KBL]*

I don't even remember the last time this guy even posted and he's be inactive for a long time now. I also got this feeling he's bad too.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *
> I don't think it was in the write up so but Shedinja is dead. There was nothing saying that he was protected so he died along with Green*.



Gotcha        .


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't ascertain if the trainers want a town or mafia victory. If Red and Blue help town, this will be very good. Blue should probably release the town vig and Red the town cop if they're up for it though.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Marco said:


> I can't ascertain if the trainers want a town or mafia victory. If Red and Blue help town, this will be very good. Blue should probably release the town vig and Red the town cop if they're up for it though.



Blue and Red might as well keep the pokemon they have just in case they're not active. It's hard to tell who's who and the trainers are the most active people at night. Town should really plan who to attack so no one is shooting in the dark.


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

*I love how inactive this game is 

Fail mafia game is fail.*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

You should do some serious modkilling i believe.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Iti s a shame when games are inactive, but there are so many going on it is bound to happen to some.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to be honest  guys...
I have no idea what my role in this game is. 

I don't think I'm a mafioso since my pms don't get flooded, so I should be a generic player.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

the trainers are gonna troll whoever wants their help


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I have to be honest  guys...
> I have no idea what my role in this game is.
> 
> I don't think I'm a mafioso since my pms don't get flooded, so I should be a generic player.





Pm Fireworks. She might have your role.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

Can the cop investigate my role and tell me who I am please?
I think I might have missed Fireworks role pm 

Oh yeah I'll pm her.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol Zabuza wut,


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

looks like someone likes me.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

What's our game plan? Who are we going to lynch and who should we have the trainers target at night?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

>implying you can choose who the trainers target
:massiveryoma


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

TBH I haven't been keeping track of this game. I have no idea what happened so far. 

Sorry for the inactivity.

My vote for Marco was random.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Better than giving them no targets and they kill another town.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Team Plasma hasn't done shit again. I'm starting to think that they are some of the inactive players.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think the trainers are even willing to help town, it's not like they're gonna come forth and risk getting lynched or targeted by mafia. All we can do is hope they want to help us, give them some mafia supects and hope for the best.

Also, modkills need to be enacted, plenty of people haven't posted in a long time and it would help drop some dead weight. Get to it Fireworks


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I don't think the trainers are even willing to help town, it's not like they're gonna come forth and risk getting lynched or targeted by mafia. All we can do is hope they want to help us, give them some mafia supects and hope for the best.
> 
> Also, modkills need to be enacted, plenty of people haven't posted in a long time and it would help drop some dead weight. Get to it Fireworks



*Some inactives are Team Plasma and I don't want to cripple the one player on their team that does post besides BS.*


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys can vote. I'd say KBL because he's very inactive.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

KBL, Yagura, Phoenix Zoro and Clcyloid are some inactives that might turn up Plasma.


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't even see KH's vote for me.

Well we've got no leads so can't really say anything. We might as well try to come up with a list of suspects for the trainers to target.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

called red re acquiring bf. after all this nothing much changed we used james killed bs. anyone else we can use? kinda considering trying to trick one of the trainers to capture a fodder and loose one of our lost skilled players.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

little activity
i anticipate a stray lynch

*[vote lynch Platinum]*
generally flying under the radar
if a cop or roleblocker has something better they should say


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree ^

*[vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Platinum]*

Already has two votes and the best we got.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum] *

Casting vote just to be productive, even if wrong.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

looks like we're starting from scratch again
i hope our town roles know what their doing


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think so. I think the trainers should attack the inactives so we can narrow down our search for tomorrow.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

because the trainers will follow what you say

red has a whole mafia under his command
he'll likely eliminate the other faction first then toy around from there


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Noitora]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Aiyanah...Red lost control of mafia, unless i missed something myself.

Or is Eevee counting as godfather?


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> because the trainers will follow what you say
> 
> red has a whole mafia under his command
> he'll likely eliminate the other faction first then toy around from there


Do you have a shitty role or something. You seem more pessimistic or something.


Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Noitora]*



Random vote is random.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not random at all. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Aiyanah...Red lost control of mafia, unless i missed something myself.



Well he caught Eevee, The new mafia boss. I assume he regained control since eevee took mewtwo's ability.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Well he caught Eevee, The new mafia boss. I assume he regained control since eevee took mewtwo's ability.


Just realized that actually.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm actually curious about Cubey vote. If there were more people in here I might switch.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

People will be on later, everyone needs to switch asap. *Everyone.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

might as well
*[change vote lynch noitora]*



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Do you have a shitty role or something. You seem more pessimistic or something.
> 
> 
> Random vote is random.


just disappoint at how unproductive the town is


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Platinum[3]- JTG, Bioness, Buto
Noitora[2]- Aiya, Cubey


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> just disappoint at how unproductive the town is



It is very discouraging.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Oi-fucking-vey.

*[Change Vote Lynch Nnoitora]*

Last time i'm changing my vote.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 12, 2011)

* [vote lynch noitora ] *


----------



## Empathy (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait a minute when was I killed ?


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> Wait a minute when was I killed ?



Just this phase. Is this your first post too? 

Who gives a fuck. *[Change vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Empathy (Mar 12, 2011)

No, I posted some. I was the Mafia Godfather, correct ? How was I killed ? Do I at least get a write-up ?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch noitora ] *


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> No, I posted some. I was the Mafia Godfather, correct ? How was I killed ? Do I at least get a write-up ?



Yea. It's on like page 36 or something.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

minimal conversing will be minimal
anyone have any suspects we should follow up on?


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

All the inactifags. Let's see if Fireworks will make some modkills at the end of this phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

let modkills be modkills i guess 
seeing who gets modkilled will be interesting


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Now we wait for one of the mods to end this.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Does another friend want to post or what?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

phase pm's are a necessity it seems


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not a mafia, by the way.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch Noitora]*
In defense of inactivity, I've found the course of some of the clue hunts to be difficult to follow, or rather, extremely tedious...


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

have company this weekend so have only been lurking time to vote i guess. *[VOLE LYNCH TOERNO]*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I guess its over for poor old me, at least it is one less mafia game to be in. 

My death isn't really going to make any difference to the game outcome.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

o shit we be towning? hopefully not adios toreno not likely other wagon will build more mass.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Not really sure what he is to be honest. Only one way to find out b/c it's to stop at this activity level.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

He isn't town, lynch him. I'm not posting this surely to throw you off.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

It's the best we got I guess. :/

No other options because some people are infected with chronic inactifagnitis.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Thread is still empty I see.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

JtG loves his Pokemanz


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

I never said I was town either.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> JtG loves his Pokemanz


I do. I feel some kind of strange deep connection everytime I read the write  up.


Noitora said:


> I never said I was town either.



Trying to say you're independant are we?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

No role revealing or hinting in the rules, I'm not saying anything. Was replying to someone saying I'm not townie.

My death doesn't make much of a difference to the game, but I hope the townies win.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Let's see how the lynch goes. If it goes well then we should keep Cubey alive to see what else we can get from him.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Come on people!! I bored. I need someone to talk to right about now.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Keep Cubey alive, I'd place my money on him being a townie.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Noitora is ridiculously apathetic about all this  It's hilarious.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

The thread seemed lonely, so I kept posting.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

It is fairly lonely. Do you guys want to chat for a while?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Why the hell not? So what's up guys.


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2011)

Feels like a first phase.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

No shit. Every phase has been a first. It's like we're on repeat.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing much. I'm breaking the limit inside you.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

It's cuz of the same damn people posting!(no offense) All the other inactifags don't even come into the thread.

I was hoping this game was gonna be more epic and active.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I had hopes for this too. Fireworks must be disappoint.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

She better kill all those inactifags. They don't do anything and they slow the game down. This phase would've been over if everyone posted.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Mod kills, mod kills everywhere.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

It should be worth it. Games are more exciting when everyone is dead and only the active people are left.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

lol JtG is srs bsns


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2011)

Like no other.

Want to know why?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Noitora]*

Since he pretty much implied he's neutral, worst case scenario he is the Survivor.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Why JtG  ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got banned from the FC section


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Aw man Buto that sucks lol


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

How did you get banned?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Flaming in the mafia FC.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

Rofl, why did you do that?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

I raged on LB and Sphyer, LB for being a bitch, Sphyer a douche.


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Why JtG  ?


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

That was so bad.

I love it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Trust me, Cubey, I do too.


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That was so bad.
> 
> I love it



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0GXdQdDLKM[/YOUTUBE]

Just for extra emphasis.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

At this point I've completely lost any sort of context to anything  Let's keep chatting though.

How was your day


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

It was too long. I'm so bored and all the games I'm in have resorted to spamming chatting. Typical boring weekend I guess.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

At least it seems like you have nothing going on. I'm stuck at work, tending to morons.


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to get a job. I'm too lazy though. School and sports also get in the way.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

Not to mention this waste of time..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

I was once too lazy to get a job, but then HS ended and it was do or die


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Not to mention this waste of time..





Butō Renjin said:


> I was once too lazy to get a job, but then HS ended and it was do or die



Well I got a couple years then. I don't do much in the summer except football.


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

My dog just farted and it smell like rotton eggs and shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Think Dogs are bad? Try cats dude


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

That's fuck up , J-man. 

What's up, bros? Is that dude Shed Ninja still being held captive by that extremely gay trainer dude?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Wasn't Shedninja captured by Green? Isn't Green dead or something? Honestly i don't care enough atm to keep up with anything. I wonder what Blue's gonna have me do next.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

No Chibason you're dead


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2011)

Was Chiba Shedninja? Oh damn  show's how much i really am paying attention.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No Chibason you're dead



Ok thank you.

 I don't have to feel bad about being such an inactifag now.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 13, 2011)

lol rl busy people have valid excuse and since we lynching toreno for reasons disclosed by non-fodder we'll let it go. lol if JTG is red all along. I'd rep ya if ya were. might still you one of the few that is on the ball in this game.


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2011)

*Alright about to end the phase. I am disappoint. 

Anyway send me your night actions. Team Plasma is about to be seriously crippled.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

slow phase
hopefully the next one picks up


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Cubey]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 13, 2011)

Has the day phase started?


----------



## Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

It's actually night phase right now.

Better tell Fireworks not to modkill you.


----------



## Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

*Day Phase*​ 


*Blue and Red gathered together and stood over Green's body. Tears flowed down Red's face. He had known Green for years. They grew up together and they set out on their journey together. It wasn't supposed to end this way. They still didn't have their full out battle Green had promised. Blue shared Red's pain, after all..they were lovers. *



*"Let's have a battle" Blue said calmly. "Battle me. In rememberance of Green." Red turned his hazy gaze towards her, then looked down at Green's glossy eyes.*



*"Fine. I won't got easy." The battle went on for what seemed like hours but in the end, Luxray had defeated Blue's Sentret. Blue was about to make her next move but before they could continue, their enemy had arrived.*



*-----------------------------------------------*

*Blue muttered to herself. Curious as to what she was saying, Red commanded Azumarill to listen in. The enemy made the first move. Slowly, a shadow ball formed at Spiritomb's mouth. With astonishing speed, he fired it towards Azumarill immediately knocking her out. In retalitation, Blue commanded her Octillery to make short work of Gardevoir. Green had previously caught this pokemon but once he nursed it back to health, he released it. It angered Blue that he had the nerve to show it's face on the opposing side. And with that, she killed it. *



*Red commanded Seviper to constrict Gengar preventing it from moving. Overpowered by the trainers, the pokemon retreated.*

*Blue and Red knew what this had come to. The pokemon had killed their friend. They attacked them recently. And they destroyed the entire city. They knew that these acts constituted war and they damn well knew that they'll put an end to them once and for all.*

*Sentret of the Battle Frontier has died - Aiyanah*
*Gardevoir of the Pokemon League has died -  Kakashi Hatake*
*Azumarill of the Battle Frontier has died - Yagura*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2011)

at least 2 mafia members are gone but we lost Gardevoir


----------



## Netorie (Mar 14, 2011)

Damnit all.  2 is good, but still.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

so red, blue and who else mafia is left? front page isn't updated.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 14, 2011)

Wondering the same.

Can we get an updated list please?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 14, 2011)

gg red


----------



## Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

*1.Blaze - Mamanbou*
*2.Jiraiya the Gallant*
*3.Zabuza*
*4.Sajin*
*5.Roflcopter - Mewtwo*
*6.Aiyanah - Sentret*
*7.WhatADrag - Arcanine*
*8.Atlantic Storm - Pikachu*
*9.Hiruzen Sarutobi - Phione*
*10.Hyper_Wolfy - Linoone*
*11.Fakepeace*
*12.Remchu - Zoroark*
*13.Cycloid - Banette*
*14.Mangekyou SharingAL - Desukan*
*15.James - Green  R.I.P.*
*16. Gumby2ms*
*17. Yagura - Azumarill*
*18. KBL - Ditto*
*19. Espi - Electrode*
*20. Candy - Delcatty*
*21.Eternal Fail*
*22. Chibason - Shedinja*
*23. Kamikazi - Celebi*
*24. Noitora - Shuckle*
*25. No ceilings - Minccino*
*26. Marco*
*27. Cubey*
*28. Amrun - Jigglypuff*
*29. Platinum*
*30. Bioness*
*31. Buto Renjin*
*32. Wez - Staraptor*
*33.Shark Skin - Snorlax*
*34. VLD - Cacturne*
*35. St. Lucifer - Lopunny*
*36. Princess Ivy - Mew*
*37. Majin Lu - Kecleon*
*38. Scizor - Zangoose*
*39. Kakashi Hatake - Gardevoir*
*40. Sajin Komamura - Scizor*
*41. Phoenix Zoro*
*42. Netorie*
*43. Blackluster*
*44. Lifemaker*
*45. Synn*
*46. Sayuki - Nosepass*


----------



## Netorie (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool, thank you Fireworks. :33

Hmm.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2011)

17 people left eh .


----------



## Netorie (Mar 14, 2011)

2 Plasma and 3 Frontier if I did it right. Plus Red and Blue. Rest of us are town from what I can gather. May be wrong though, I have no idea.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

Mafia numbers are indeed falling fast


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

don't want to be the first asshole to vote but I am tempted to start something to liven it up in here. someone some non-fodder give me an idea or else I'll go with who people were voting for phases ago.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not exactly replete with epic power and able to help alas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

wow I forgot about this game. Firework's lazy ass never wanted to send notices. A nocturn took out a mewtwo....fuck yeah.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 15, 2011)

*Unsubscribes

Thanks for the game FW


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, random stab in the dark, just a feeling (and i was wrong about Noitora)

* [Vote Lynch Netorie] *


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't even been active enough to know what is going on, let alone be guilty. :/

Might as well though, tired of inactivity and I have no leads. And I wont be of any use to the town besides finding mafia scum.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

I think everyone's kinda just following the clouds and the breeze. like i said, i ain't got no evidence on you, hoping some activity of some sort might result


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah. Activity would be a lot of help. I'd hate to lynch someone with nothing to go on, but it looks like that will be the only shot we have since nobody is posting. :/


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

This is not a troll. Follow this lynch if you want to win town, otherwise you're pretty much all fucked 

*[VOTE LYNCH Cubey]*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lak0__k8icw[/YOUTUBE]

GG Red.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

But Cubey... you know i can't do that 

someone else is going to have to launch the attack upon you


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

Do not know if I trust that.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey is most likely admitting to being one of the captured mafia.

he doesn't usually troll.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

THE captured mafia. This is a two birds situation for you all. If you don't take it, then  at town forever.

Also lulz LifeMaker, then you don't have to


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sure the town will be along to take advantage of your generous offer shortly, but i have a streak to maintain. It would no doubt be bad luck to break it


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no idea. Let's just even things out till everyone decides to get in here and post. 
I have nothing, and this is nothing against you either. 

*[VOTE LYNCH LifeMaker]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

fair enough


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay Cubey...

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> wow I forgot about this game. Firework's lazy ass never wanted to send notices. A nocturn took out a mewtwo....fuck yeah.



*That wasn't me. That was supposed to be Hidden Nin. *


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

If Cubey is a captured mafia why should we set him free? Keep him their until the other two plasma guys are gone.

*[Vote lynch LifeMaker]* For now. I might change.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey offering himself for a lynch? 

Alright then, *[vote lynch Cubey]* 

And JtG, I thought the lynch would still kill him and not release?


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2011)

*I MADE A SLIP. I FORGOT TO PUT SYNN AND LIFEMAKER ON THE DEATH LIST. THEY WERE KILLED IN THE NIGHT PHASE

SUNFLORA OF THE POKEMON LEAGUE HAS DIED - SYNN

GLAMEOW OF THE POKEMON LEAGUE HAS DIED - LIFEMAKER*


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Cubey offering himself for a lynch?
> 
> Alright then, *[vote lynch Cubey]*
> 
> And JtG, I thought the lynch would still kill him and not release?



Cubey=New Godfather

If he's gone Red will lose control of the mafia he has. I'd rather keep 1 in check and kill off the other mafia and plasma before we lynch him.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

See those two kills above your post? They were caused by me, and yet not by me... Red.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

so we kill you red looses double kill? you are mafia released. *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

Damnit. So do we save Cubey for later after we catch what is left of the two mafia factions or...? Ugh, confused.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Netorie said:


> Damnit. So do we save Cubey for later after we catch what is left of the two mafia factions or...? Ugh, confused.



I say yes. Team Plasma barely did shit this whole game but we will be a lot closer to winning if we focused on just them. We can worry about the other mafia with cubey after we get rid of plasma.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

but seriously i agree but who is the target?> all we have is cubey because so much inacti the rest is a mystery.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

^That is where the issue comes in to play. 

I have no leads on who to go after but Cubey. Ugh this is hard.

*[VOTE LYNCH Netorie]*

Just on the fact that nobody is making a move.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Either Sajin or Platinum.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

Lulz they're both townies  I can see town is completely ass backwards this game. Follow what I say and stop trying to pull "clever" maneuvers. Red will sodomize you with me if I'm allowed to live.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lulz they're both townies  I can see town is completely ass backwards this game. Follow what I say and stop trying to pull "clever" maneuvers. Red will sodomize you with me if I'm allowed to live.



We know you're mafia and want your team free. It's not going to happen.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty suspicious of JTG's reluctance to lynch an admitted mafia .


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

And that is pretty much proof you're Red. He's the only one who wouldn't want to relinquish the Mafia from his control as they're his only way to kill.

Who's a bigger target, some possible Mafia who might townie, or the top gun? I leave it to town to not town.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty suspicious of JTG's reluctance to lynch an admitted mafia .


I stated my reasons. We should be suspicious of you for wanting the mafia to win. Even though I'm about 95% sure you are mafia.


Cubey said:


> And that is pretty much proof you're Red. He's the only one who wouldn't want to relinquish the Mafia from his control as they're his only way to kill.
> 
> Who's a bigger target, some possible Mafia who might townie, or the top gun? I leave it to town to not town.



That, or a town that want to fucking win a game.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought jtg was red for awhile because he is so active and always around at certain time but he could be the last of the league. maybe the brawler.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> I thought jtg was red for awhile because he is so active and always around at certain time but he could be the last of the league. maybe the brawler.



I'm pro-town. Lynch Sajin. Unsure of his role but I really think he's plasma mafia. Platinum is mafia as well but under reds control.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

Does seem a bit suspicious, but still unsure...


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

So you expect to win this game by letting Red keep control of me? You realize he's *INDEPENDENTLY ALIGNED*, right?

He caused this last night phase, btw



And you better believe he already knows the few remaining Mafia. He's not here to help town.

And lulz Platinum's not Mafia, where do you get this? 

I could out all three of us right now.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So you expect to win this game by letting Red keep control of me? You realize he's *INDEPENDENTLY ALIGNED*, right?
> 
> He caused this last night phase, btw
> 
> ...



I bet you don't have the balls to and you would say anything to make sure your team is free. You are not to be trusted until you are no longer Red's bitch.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

It doesn't even matter if my team gets free because they won't have a killer, and there will only two of them, with mere supportive roles.

Why would I put myself out there for no reason? Truth is, you're Red, I'm you're one-way ticket to winning, and you're clinging desperately onto me.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It doesn't even matter if my team gets free because they won't have a killer, and there will only two of them, with mere supportive roles.
> 
> Why would I put myself out there for no reason? Truth is, you're Red, I'm you're one-way ticket to winning, and you're clinging desperately onto me.



Don't speak to your master like that.

I'll let the town decide.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

I sense towning is about to happen. And just as a final fuck you, the final two Mafia are Yagura and Eternal Fail. Come at me bro


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Bitches better get in her to change their vote then.

Still got team plasma so let kill these fuckers.


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I sense towning is about to happen. And just as a final fuck you, the final two Mafia are Yagura and Eternal Fail. Come at me bro


----------



## Juri (Mar 15, 2011)

Am I dead? If so could someone tell me how?


----------



## Savage (Mar 16, 2011)

You died Cycloid. Not sure win though.


----------



## Marco (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry for inactivity guys. Kinda on a vacation with my girlfriend.


----------



## Savage (Mar 16, 2011)

It's cool. I wonder what everyone else's excuss is.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 16, 2011)

I voted and haven't seen enough reason to change my vote.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm still alive? Does Blue still have me?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 16, 2011)

You're still alive yes.


----------



## Hero (Mar 16, 2011)

*END OF DAY PHASE. I WILL HAVE WRITE UP LATER ON TODAY.*

*This will possibly be the last night phase. It depends how the night goes.*

*I have school so the write up is going to be on some bullshit.*

*Cubey was lynched. He was Flareon/Eevee. *


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2011)

Game over JtG


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

*DAY PHASE START. ONCE AGAIN I HAVE SCHOOL SO THIS IS GOING TO BE REALLY QUICK




SPIRITOMB HAS BEEN CAPTURED BY RED.
LUXRAY HAS TAKEN ONE OF BAIBANIRA'S LIVES
LUXRAY HAS BEEN KILLED BY SPIRITOMB.

I really wanted to do this write up so I might actually do it later*


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

ALSO SINCE MOST OF THE BATTLE FRONTIER IS INACTIVE, THE WHOLE TEAM HAS BEEN MODKILLED. 

There are the two trainers and the townies left. But I think I can declare a winnner.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

god damn inacti's and here I was active as a chump character and they can't step up to play mafia. is there enough people left to all be captured? just do one write-up from cubey's death till end if you have too.


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> god damn inacti's and here I was active as a chump character and they can't step up to play mafia. is there enough people left to all be captured? just do one write-up from cubey's death till end if you have too.



Barely but they are all generic and there is Chansey. With the powers Red has, he can basically win the game unless Blue stops him. But either way, one of the trainers or both might win.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy crap really, what the hell has town been doing!

*[Vote Lynch Netorie]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

This still going?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 17, 2011)

Town is about to lose if we don't do something. I don't see how I'm suspicious considering not being active. :/

*[VOTE LYNCH Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

so we either lynch red then blue 1,2. so why we voting netorie? I thought jtg was red?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 17, 2011)

He is if Cubey was correct in telling us. I guess voting for me is just a random shot in the dark at this point?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know *[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the gallant]* I'm in no position to help so i'll just vote whatever comes along.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah buto might as well *[vote lynch JtG]*
seriously we got ideas on blue?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 17, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah buto might as well *[vote lynch JtG]*
> seriously we got ideas on blue?



Well, Marco has been pretty inactive, I've been inactive, Butō hasn't really been around. I think you are more than likely town. Bioness has been rather active however. Any idea as to who is left?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2011)

It was more or less random

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Jiraiya the Gallant]*

also all that's left is generic townies and a Chansey (Doctor)


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *1.Blaze - Mamanbou*
> *2.Jiraiya the Gallant*
> *3.Zabuza - Luxray*
> *4.Sajin*
> ...



Updated list.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

So, Sajin, Gumby, Marco, Myself, Netorie, Blackluster, Bioness, Platinum, and JTG.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2011)

You're all Mafia


----------



## Netorie (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's all that is left. So, if Cubey was right about JTG being Red, then we only need to figure out who Blue is right?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

chauncy, captured vig-octo, red, blue and 5 badass generics


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, so, if Cubey didn't bullshit us, JTG is Red. Finding Blue will just be process of elimination.

EDIT: Spiritomb's still alive isn't he?


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

He's been captured by Red.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah i knew he was captured just couldn't remember if he was alive.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch JtG]*

For obvious reasons.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Platinum]*

I'm 100% positive he's mafia. I also know the other one as well we lynch platinum now and if blue attacks spiritomb then town and the trainers win.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

Like you were so sure I was mafia last phase right ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know Jiraiya, it seems like a last desperate bid to survive. You must have proof i assume?


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, but this time I'm 100% sure. In this game, ALL mafia must perish.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

I think your mafia because of low activity. fodder made this game. but if he's mafia he's carried by a trainer chuancy is the only free power-role left?

red would know he gets so much activity.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I don't know Jiraiya, it seems like a last desperate bid to survive. You must have proof i assume?



Cubey is right. 

The only way for me to know is by night actions that I sent in that showed up in the write up.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

JtG was 100% sure I was battle frontier as well last phase and I wasn't .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok so you're Red, Jiraiya, then Platinum is Spiritomb?


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Platinum, your tricks aren't working. Now that the frontier is gone I now have a clear view of your role. Now all we  have to do is lynch you.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

Uh huh.

JtG is just desperate to survive another phase so he can screw over the town further.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Ok so you're Red, Jiraiya, then Platinum is Spiritomb?



No. He's that other one. Starts with a B.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Can trainers win alongside uncaptured Pokes?


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

I would assume. The trainers are independant.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

I would assume the opposite.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> JtG is just desperate to survive another phase so he can screw over the town further.



Ironic coming from a confirmed mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Ironic coming from a confirmed mafia.



Just like I was a confirmed mafia of the battle frontier yesterday in your eyes .

If the town trusts you on anything than that is just sad.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Just like I was a confirmed mafia of the battle frontier yesterday in your eyes .
> 
> If the town trusts you on anything than that is just sad.



I called you as mafia and that's all that matters.

Town, please trust me.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I called you as mafia and that's all that matters.
> 
> Town, please trust me.



If I was team plasma why would I help out the opposing mafia?

Yeah town please trust the confirmed non townie so he can manipulate you into winning the game for him .


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Think about it for a second. If I'm confirmed Red, then wouldn't I know the mafia from town?


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If I was team plasma why would I help out the opposing mafia?
> 
> Yeah town please trust the confirmed non townie so he can manipulate you into winning the game for him .



I was under the impression that Independant won with town.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

You being Red you also have a reason to lie to the town .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I was under the impression that Independant won with town.



Then you would be a townie.

An independent is an independent. Usually independents are out for themselves.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Sometimes they win with the town as well.

After this lynch it's actually game over because I have spiritomb and he can't do shit.


----------



## Marco (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, was on a vacation and my phone internet gave up on me. I'm back now though and I see that this game is almost over. Reading up now.


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, I guess this game isn't over yet . But it will most def be over this phase. Once this day is over which I'm going to end soon, the night will start and it will be the FINAL NIGHT.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Okay, I guess this game isn't over yet . But it will most def be over this phase. Once this day is over which I'm going to end soon, the night will start and it will be the FINAL NIGHT.



Says you


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Vote for platinum dammit! I told you who he is already. WTF!!!

Only person in here is his teammate.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

The people aren't voting for me because they can see through your desperate bid for survival JtG .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

In any event, game's over after this phase. I'm afraid you're not gonna survive JtG.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The people aren't voting for me because they can see through your desperate bid for survival JtG .



1. They know my role

2. I confirmed a mafia for them


What else do they fucking want!? They have everything they need to win.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

If he was Red, I don't see how he would confirm Platinum as a mafia member without being sure which faction he belongs to. Even if he actually is Red, it doesn't seem like we can win together with him.

Also, if you really are Red, who is Spiritomb?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

You haven't done number one and it's more like you want them to do everything for You to win .


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> In any event, game's over after this phase. I'm afraid you're not gonna survive JtG.



I should've killed your fucking ass. The only reason I didn't was because you were part of Blue's team.

I will remember this.


----------



## Savage (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not saying who Spiritomb is. He may or may not die with me so idgaf anymore.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey man, it's not my call. I'm not the one getting you lynched.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> This is not a troll. Follow this lynch if you want to win town, otherwise you're pretty much all fucked
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Cubey]*
> 
> ...



You chose to fuck with the wrong Godfather bitch 

Now I sit back and watch you desperately cling to your scarce hopes of survival.

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Hey man, it's not my call. I'm not the one getting you lynched.


You voted for me.


Cubey said:


> You chose to fuck with the wrong Godfather bitch
> 
> Now I sit back and watch you desperately cling to your scarce hopes of survival.
> 
> Game. Set. Match.



You still my bitch. I used you like a tool.


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Only reason you mafia pussies are alive is because Fireworks didn't won't to kill your bitch ass.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

But i didn't start the lynch


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> But i didn't start the lynch



 You promoted it and let it prosper.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I'm confused as fuck.


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2011)

Vote count someone? Please?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

My (shitty attempt at a) vote count.

Jiraiya the Gallant - 6: Buto Renjin, Bioness, Platinum, Netorie, Gumby, Sajin
Platinum - 1: Jiraiya the gallant


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2011)

Votes
Jiraiya the Gallant> Everyone Else


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

*In seclusion, all the remaining pokemon met. They had all overcome their differences and decided that Red must die. They k,new however that once Red was killed, his pokemon would be forever trapped in their pokeballs and die also. However this was a war and sacrifices had to be made.*

*On the other end of the spectrum, Red and Blue were preparing themselves.*

*"Blue," Red started "promise me that no matter what happens, you will destroy them all...even if I die." In disbelief, Blue snapped her head in his direction*

*"Red, you won't die, I'll protect you! We have..." before she could finish, he cut her off*

*"Blue. Promise me" He stared into her eyes. His eyes weren't filled with life and adventure as they once were. At the sight of this, tears started to flow from Blue's eyes.*

*"Yes I promise." But when she said this, the ground started to rumble. *

*"They're here." Red mumbled. Red was indeed correct. The few pokemon left decided to stand up to him. "Blue run, I'll hold them off. Just get away."*

*"But.."*

*"Damnit it Blue, just do what I fucking say!" Her feelings hurt but at the same time knowing what she had to do, Blue ran. She ran as far as her legs would take her. *

*Finally she had stopped. She had run for miles. She turned and look over her shoulder to see if she could see Red, but she couldn't*

*"Ha, who am I fooling...he's not coming."*

*Back at the scene of the battle, Red grabbed his side. Blood was flowing rapidly from his wound. He had managed to kill Spiritomb and Babinira his own very pokemon but he could do no more. Slowly he fell to his knees and the world around he became increasingly dark.*

*"You know Green," Red sputtered out blood when he said this "I didn't think it would end this way...but I'll see you soon enough...we can be together once again and forever.We can play as we used to as kids, we can frolic in the fields admiring pokemon we've never seen...we'll have a blast..Don't worry Green. I'm on my way."*

*And with that Red closed his eyes.*



*The Valiant Red has been lynched - Jiraiya the Gallant*
*Spiritomb of Team Plasma has died with Red - Sajin*
*Baibanira of Team Plasma has died with Red - Platinum*


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

*Blue ran like Red told her. She ran and ran and ran. She ran outside the walls of the town. She ran through the forest. She ran all day and all night. She didn't stop. When she finally came to, she realized she was somewhere very unfamiliar...she was exactly where she started. At her feet was Red's dead body. She was no longer in the city but placed inside ruins. *

*"What how can this be?!?" Blue panicked. Near by stood a Gengar. Blue put two and two together and came to the conclusion that she had fallen into Hypnosis long before she had the chance to run. She frantically tried to get up but couldn't move. She had been paralyzed. Before her stood golden feet. She followed them up the white legs to an impressive pokemon. They belonged to Arceus. The God of all pokemon. The pokemon she thought Red had killed.*

*Blue looked around her and her heart sank. The Pokemon League had her surrounded. Amongst them were her Octillery.*

*"You human...I despise thee." Areceus said. Next indicating Red, Arceus continued "Your friend killed me. Luckily I had another plate stored just in case I died. You only care for yourselves and you take pokemon prisoners and abuse them to your will. However I've watched you all. Your friends included to see what you were really like. Now let's see you if will pass JUDGEMENT"*

*Blue didn't like the sound of that at all. The word made her blood run cold. She heard about Arceus in myths..and she knew that if she hadn't passed his test, she would die.*


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2011)

Write up indicates town realized town towned.


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

* Exactly I enjoyed doing this write up. 

My favorites are when I did the one after the explosion
The one about Shuckle
And this one.*


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice game. Town can eat a dick though.


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2011)

So who were Chansey and Zangoose?


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Chansey was Bioness and I can't remember who Zangoose was.


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

Zangoose was Scizors. He never posted. He only posted in the sign up thread.


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha.

Why did I think Zangoose was alive in the end though?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 18, 2011)

Over just like that. Nice.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to be killed because stupid Rofl accidentally revealed to me that he was Mafia in a PM.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 18, 2011)

No shit, that sucks. :/


----------



## Sajin (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, I died with Red? Oh well, never deserved to win this anyway 

Nearly my whole team being inactive kinda ruined the game for me though


----------



## Marco (Mar 18, 2011)

Want to apologise to Buto. Only captured him cause I wanted to make sure he didn't attack me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 18, 2011)

lol marco you were my best guess as blue. netoire was 2nd. inacti's ruined this game though it still was good at many points without them. thanks for game fireworks


----------



## Netorie (Mar 18, 2011)

Sadly, I was just a plain old generic. 

Good game guys.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 18, 2011)

me 2. I was gangar-townie


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Marco, YOU were Blue!?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2011)

I was Chansey and I won by always protecting myself


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

In case anyone didn't know i was Octillery though i stated it pretty blatantly multiple times.


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2011)

Marco was Blue?


----------



## Netorie (Mar 18, 2011)

I did not suspect Marco at all. Bioness, you had me fooled a little. I thought you could have been a trainer from time to time.


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol marco you were my best guess as blue. netoire was 2nd. inacti's ruined this game though it still was good at many points without them. thanks for game fireworks



Thanks. I'm glad you guys liked it. When I host the next one, it'll continue where this left off.

However I might only have 30 roles or something. Or maybe more idk.

It'll be based around Blue facing the gym leaders in the Unova region.


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for hosting the game, Fireworks.


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2011)

Indeed, excellent game Fireworks. Reps after 24.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah this game was fun despite the Inactives. Thanks Fireworks


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great game fireworks.

And yeah I was mafia, damn inactive teammates getting modkilled .

But at least I took JtG down with me .


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks 

Anyway, I'm currently working on the role list for the follow up game. I honestly think it's better.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool, looking forward to the next one. :33 Hopefully things wont get in the way so I can be really active.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the game/role Fireworks


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

So mods who was the MVP, me or JtG?


----------



## Hero (Mar 21, 2011)

Hm that is a tough decision. But I'll have to go with JtG. His gameplay was ferocious


----------



## Hero (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry Cubey, but although you were a good leader...JtG captured mafia faction after mafia faction. He was highly dangerous the whole game. 

But then again, you stopped him


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 21, 2011)

should make blue god father of remaining pokemon. add a few more and then add mafia, maybe a villainous trainer or two and a  rogue legendary or two and the next game could be pretty sweet. 

I agree even though he tried so hard to stay and us meek eliminated him all we did was ride the powerhouses till we got rid of him in the end. cubey was the mafia mvp by miles for surviving and well doing something. jtg game mvp because he did so much and it wasn't till the end when people spilled the beans on who they suspected that he got finished off.


----------



## Hero (Mar 21, 2011)

*HEROES (TOWN)*
Blue [Hero/Semi-Bulletproof] ? Blue can kill 2 people each phase. One in the night and one in the day until she finds N. She can only be lynched or killed by N or bomb.

White [Semi Hero] ? In the Unova region, Blue encountered a new friend. Along with Blue, White shares the job of destroying N. If Blue is about to be killed by N, White has the choice of sacrificing her life for Blue. She knows who Blue is.

Black [Semi Hero] ? In the Unova region, Blue encountered a new friend. Along with Blue, Black shares the job of destroying N. If Blue is up for a lynch, Black has the choice of sacrificing his life for Blue. He knows who Blue is.

Cilan/Cress/Chili [Role blocker/Counter-Doctor/Reviver] ? These three gym leaders are the only town that know each other. With their three abilities, they can block roles, dissolve any protective action done upon that target (Doctor/Protector/Converting), or revive dead players. (These are three separate roles but they work together)

Lenora [Doctor/Double Voter] ? She can protect players during the day or night depending on her choice. Also, her vote towards a lynch counts as two.

Burgh [Hider] ? With his sneaky bugs, this gym leader can hide every other night to avoid being killed.

Elesa [Strategist] ? This witty gym leader can send out a name to the game mod. The first person to perform an action on her target dies.

Clay [Bulldozer] ? With his immense power, this gym leader can hit a player so hard that they lose their role for the day/night phase.

Skyla [Super Cop] ? This gym leader?s ridiculous sight allows her to investigate two players each night.

Brycen [Elite Role blocker/Silencer] ? With his icy pokemon, this gym leader can permanently freeze a player. This player can?t use their role until Brycen is dead. Also, this player is silenced every other phase until Brycen dies.

Drayden [Destroyer] ? With his dragon pokemon, Drayden can destroy another player during the night. He cannot be role blocked. If Iris is killed, not only will be be immune to role blocks, but he Doctors will not be able to stop his attacks until she is revived.

Iris [Seeker] ? In an attempt to be a dragon master, Iris searches for Zekrom and Reshiram. If she catches them, she becomes semi-bulletproof and can only be killed by N or lynched. 

Shauntal [Copycat] ? This powerful Elite Four member can copy others? abilities by writing them down into books which she is known for. She can stock up as many abilities as she wants.

Grimsley [Converter/Traitor] ? With his dark pokemon, this Elite Four member can draw enemies into the shadows bringing them to the town side each night. If he is attacked, he automatically uses one of these enemies as a shield. If he is attacked without having a human shield, he has the choice to save his life by joining the mafia.

Caitlin [Mind fucker] ? With her psychic pokemon, this strong Elite Four member can mind fuck any cop. During the day phase, Caitlin can pm the mod telling them what ability of mind fuck she wants to do. When she is investigated, she can either decide to kill her investigator, or strip the cop of their abilities.

Marshal [Back up Governor] ? The Elite Four member Marshal can use his fighting pokemon to take on Alder?s powers in case Alder dies.

Alder [Governor/Vigil] ? Alder can save a player from being lynched by sending a name to the mod. And he can kill one player every day or night phase to his liking.

Professor Juniper [Professor] - The knowledgeable pokemon Professor Juniper can activate a bomb that will kill four people randomly or three players that sacrifice themselves. 

Cedric Juniper [Anti/Pro-Professor] ? Juniper?s father can either power up the bomb or deactivate it. Powering up the bomb will bring the random death count to 6 and sacrifices to 5.

*TEAM PLASMA (MAFIA)*
N [Leader/Semi-Bulletproof/Immortal] ? N wishes to liberate pokemon from the control of people. But to do so he needs the power of Zekrom and Reshiram. Every phase (day and night) he sends 2 names to the game mod in search of both Reshiram and Zekrom. If he finds Zekrom, the pokemon is captured. The same applies to Reshiram. If instead of finding the dragons, N finds Blue or the two other heroes, he can kill them. If he manages to capture both dragons, N will be able to kill two people each night. His attacks cannot be stopped. He can only be killed by Blue (before he gets both dragons) or a lynch or the bomb. If investigated by someone, he will appear innocent. Finally if he gets both dragons, he becomes immortal and can only be killed by a double lynch. If attacked in his immortal state, the attacker will perish.

Triade [Escape Artist/Cop/Role block] ? These three beings are spies for Team Plasma. Each night they can perform these actions to escape death, investigate, or role block another player. Escape artist allows Triade to escape death three times before finally dying. However, the second two abilities are limited. These two can be used in the same night phase, but whatever power is used that night can?t be used the following night.

Ghetis [Back up Leader/Janitor] ? He takes on N?s role if he happens to die. He can also clean up a scene.

Sage 2 [Doctor] ? Can protect another mafia member during the night

Sage 3 [Elite Reviver] ? Can revive a member of his team to play again. Also he has the power to revive dead players from the town. If he does so, that revived player now plays for the mafia.

Sage 4 [Defender] ? Can protect the entire mafia team from attacks for an entire phase. If anyone in the mafia is attacked by Drayden however, Sage 4 will give up his life to keep the barrier up.

Sage 5 [Controller] ? Can send one name to the game mod each night. He will be able to use that player?s powers for the next night.

Sage 6 [Assassin] ? Can kill two random people every other night. This does not exclude his own team.

Sage 7 [Brawler] ? If attacked, his attacker dies along with him. If lynched the last two players die with him.


*Independent*
Reshiram [TurboBlaze] ? With its immense strength, Reshiram is not affected by any actions other than Iris and N. 

Zekrom [TerraVolt] ? Same as Reshiram.


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

Should have a Serial Killer in there somewhere.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 23, 2011)

deoxy serial killer maybe?


----------

